# DP's Slow Cut to Preserve LBM



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

*DP'S NON BULK!*

 FYI..the cut starts on page 11....this was the BULK and BS that preceded it! 

Maybe a good read for some, I just reread it, LOL


DP


_______________________________









Just to let it be known, I H8 BULKING!   I like my cuts, my veins, the gazes.  BUTT......if this is what IS TO BE....then let's ROCK!  And for the record...there is NO WAY I'm going over 10%  

Started loading Creatine Sunday.......that's always a FUN 5-7 pounds quickly........my Extra Large Clothing is already TIGHT!  

*Goals* To add mass with as little BF as possible, break a ladder ( Crap, I break everything else, and they are only rated for 100 kilos)...and gather more information for an upcoming article and book!

Supplementation to unfold......some aminos, liver, CLA...etc 



11/26/02 



*Fluids*

5-6 L Water



*Meal 1:*
1 Whole Egg
6 Egg Whites
.5 C. Oats
Chicken
Flax



*Meal 2:*
3 Scoops Ultrasize
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 eggs
Apple




*Meal 3:*
 Salmon or Tuna
 Sweet Potato
 Greens
 Flax and ACV


*Meal 4:*
same as meal 2...sans apple
 (see recent Mercola post on raw eggs)

*Meal 5:*
Chicken
Greens
Newman's

*Meal 6:*

same as meal 4 sans eggs
2 T cream


*Totals not including Veggies or Fiber*
Cals: 3010
Fat: 130
Carb: 110
Protein: 350


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

K well it needs at least one response 

Does that mean those eggs are raw?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K well it needs at least one response
> 
> Does that mean those eggs are raw?



Yes (not in Meal one, but the others)...did you miss the post  (I thought you posted it for me)??


http://www.mercola.com/2002/nov/13/eggs.htm



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

OK, explain to me how a household that buys 12 dozen eggs a week, runs out of eggs??? 

Meal one revision

2 egg white and 1 whole egg
Double Chicken
Oats
Flax


*BW  216.5*


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: DP's BULK*

The plan was   (the same meals)


11/27/02 



*Fluids*

5-6 L Water



*Meal 1:*
1 Whole Egg
6 Egg Whites
.5 C. Oats
Chicken
Flax



*Meal 2:*
3 Scoops Ultrasize
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 eggs
Apple




*Meal 3:*
 Salmon or Tuna
 Sweet Potato
 Greens
 Flax and ACV


*Meal 4:*
same as meal 2...sans apple
 (see recent Mercola post on raw eggs)

*Meal 5:*
Chicken
Greens
Newman's

*Meal 6:*

same as meal 4 sans eggs
2 T cream


*Totals not including Veggies or Fiber*
Cals: 3010
Fat: 130
Carb: 110
Protein: 350 


---------------------------


So I find 6 dozen eggs  (some for meal one).......but forgot the apple in meal 2....could have used Sweet Potato, but not with puddin'

So Meal 3 comes and I get really busy...trying to leave for a high school talent show (Son of Pain blew it away with a movie he made, standing ovation)...and I have to leave the store with a Detour and a Balance Gold Bar....sucked, sucked real bad.  

Meal  4  was meal 5 and meal 5 WILL be meal 4

Six WILL BE NORMAL!


 I'm down about 10 grams of Protein to be made up in meal 5....water is almost there.

____________

On the plus side.......I was bulging today from the extra BULKING carbs yesterday....Total Body Pump just from doing legs.......and a Big V Tortoise Shell appearance....BULIKING does have certain perks 

Tomorrow....perfect hydration, perfect nutrtion, TIME TO GROW! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

> and I have to leave the store with a Detour and a Balance Gold Bar....sucked, sucked real bad.



Yeah...and you suck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

Y Thank You!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

GGGRRR


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Hmmmm, protein bars...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 27, 2002)

> Tomorrow....perfect hydration, perfect nutrtion, TIME TO GROW!



On Thanksgiving!


Well I'll be thinking of you well I'm eating homeade apple pie I just made and Choc/Cream Cheese Torte.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> On Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> Well I'll be thinking of you well I'm eating homeade apple pie I just made and Choc/Cream Cheese Torte.



I guess you "Suck" too!   


OK....Weekend schedule, only 5 meals today..........9.5 hours sleep (a recent record)..........will omit meal 4 and post later!


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

11/28/02

Short on water....maybe 3 L

Meals as stated....one to go....but totals weak

280 P  80 C and 90 F for 5 meals....but a fairly inactive day

Tomorrow back on track! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

You said that yesterday 

3 litres :finger


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey, you only got 3 too :mad


Good Night again!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

11/29/02 



Fluids

4 L Water



Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
6 Egg Whites
.5 C. Oats
Chicken
Flax



Meal 2:
3 Scoops Ultrasize
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 eggs
Apple




Meal 3:
Salmon or Tuna
Sweet Potato
Greens
Flax and ACV








Meal 4:
Chicken
Greens
Newman's

Meal 5:

same as meal 4 sans eggs
2 T cream


Totals not including Veggies or Fiber
Cals: 2550
Fat: 110
Carb: 90
Protein: 300

Only 4 liters....and the regular meal 4 got bumped because timing was off (timing is everything)  8:30, 11:30, 3:30, 6:30 and before bed, after you know what.  

Sucks not to make your goal! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

w8....confession

Cheese w/meal 4 and 3 of these:

http://store.yahoo.com/carbsmart/pdt6.html







2 Peanut-butter, 1 amaretto

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh that's not right


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

I know.....I 8 2 more "mint" after dinner! 

*done now*

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

....I should have got the ice cream!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

Why...because you're "teaching me" how to cheat? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

Well if you're gonna cheat that means I can too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well if you're gonna cheat that means I can too



HFN! :ma d:  and I'd never catch up to you anyway!


*not cheating now*


DP

(what does it mean when you cheat?)


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

*(what does it mean when you cheat?)*

....ya get a fat ass? 

I didn't cheat today....oops, yes I did...nevermind


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

ASSectomy, asslift, assless, assoff, Dero, asstringent, assremoval, Kuso, assinine, assin8, assinw8,  asswoundtotight, assetera.......assetera, assetera...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

DP...you make me laugh


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks ....imagine if ALL my brain cells were working........oops...they are!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

Traveling today......which means meal modifications 

1, 2, and 4, and 6 will make it  (2 and 4 will be shakes not puddin'...so no added eggs in 4)  3 and 5 will be Mall or Resturant food....can you say "Extra Chicken, $$$"  

Tomorrow  1 , 5 and 6 will work out.......2 will be more like 3, but at a Restaurant........it's 3 and 4 that I worry about,.....

We need a post called 'Travel  Eating Tips"   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Yeah...that'd be a good post! 

Have a good trip


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

So you gonna make one? 

And Thank You...this is gonna be fuckin Expensive and Mentally Challanging :hell:



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

I've been there (hell) ...better you then me  

I wouldn't know what to put in it...well okay...I travel a lot, I know...k...later I guess


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've been there (hell) ...better you then me
> 
> I wouldn't know what to put in it...well okay...I travel a lot, I know...k...later I guess



Yeah......"later" will HELP me a lot......although I probably already know what I need to KNOW!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Yeah...I think you do


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: DP's BULK*

11/30/02 



*Fluids*

1 L Water...so far



*Meal 1:*
1 Whole Egg
6 Egg Whites
.5 C. Oats
Chicken
Flax  (forgot the flax)



*Meal 2:*
3 Scoops Ultrasize
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 eggs
Apple






Today's w8......a very wide 219.5.  (cell volumazation rules!)

About to enter a place I haven't been in over 40 month's.....but much leaner 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

...I'm having a hard time believing there's no freak though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I'm having a hard time believing there's no freak though



It's coming......:crapsoontoo:

Meal 3

Chicken Ceasar Salad
a few pistachios

Confession:

One of these:








For driving purposes only 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

Meal 4....and sorry for the disjointed posting today....(on a strange computer)...is looking like a traditional Turkey Day at the inlaws...if we ever get to it   

*starving*

Turkey
Veggies
Sweet potato
Butter

Please, Please....I hope there is Alcohol.....but I think there isn't :SOL:  = shit out of Luck! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Mmmmm...alcohol...think I'll have some 

Hey...why don't you have some more chocolate...I don't think you've been getting enough lately


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Mmmmm...alcohol...think I'll have some
> 
> Hey...why don't you have some more chocolate...I don't think you've been getting enough lately



Hey...that was "medicinal"....there is 150 mgs of caffeine in one of those! 

(and they are very small)

And I learned too l8....there is Rum here....well maybe NOT too l8  


DP

and WHAT did you eat today little Miss Perfect?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Actually...I HAVE eaten perfectly today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Actually...I HAVE eaten perfectly today



Repeat that?   With a str8 face? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

I, w8lifter, do solemly swear, I have eaten perfectly today


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Though I did have sinful thought about chocolate


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I, w8lifter, do solemly swear, I have eaten perfectly today



OMG...are you OK? 

Will you make it to bedtime? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Now I will, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Though I did have sinful thought about chocolate



Define "Sinful?"  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

I thought about having chocolate...and not a protein bar...I mean a real chocolate bar .....but I didn't


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

Now about this "Alcohol?"...

Do we? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Are you? lol. I probably won't...only feel like wine and don't have any.

are you at a store or someone's house?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

Inlaw's house.....mall next..Apple Store  (maybe)

OK...no relief......I'll abstain in your honour (spelt it that way for you to)  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm impressed, LOL. ..w/ the spelling 

However, if I were at inlaws...I'd be drinking


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

*so tempted*

I wish I hadn't had that Turbo Truffle, didn't need it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Live a little...it won't hurt you...even w/ the chocolate


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Live a little...it won't hurt you...even w/ the chocolate



And you won't use it as an excuse to :cheat:  ??

If people only knew what I stock and sell.....they would think my restraint is amazing   (it's like  working in a Candy Store)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

No..I won't...I'd be happy if you did actually.

I know...I'd never be able to do what you do


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 1, 2002)

I've been good since Thursday.  No alcohol, no bars.    But it's only Sunday right now.  

DP   I'm fingering you now!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> I've been good since Thursday.  No alcohol, no bars.    But it's only Sunday right now.
> 
> DP   I'm fingering you now!



I deserve it.........I was even called "Barbie Drunk" because of the Girlie Rum 


Sunday 12/01/02

A lost cause

Water 2 L maybe

Meal one

Shake and apple


Meal 2

Blacken fish and Chicken on a caesar sald
Apple (took it in the mall)
Meal 3

Chicken
Greens
Dressing
Cashews
Tiny bit of Cheese

Meal 4

Shake before bed


Totals

Shit for P
Shit for C
Shit for F

Calories......not enough

DP 

ALL YOU GET IS ONE DAY LIKE THIS!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: DP's BULK*

12/02/02 



*Fluids*

4...only 4 L Water



*Meal 1:*
1 Whole Egg
6 Egg Whites
.5 C. Oats
Chicken
Flax



*Meal 2:*
3 Scoops Ultrasize
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 eggs
forgot the apple




*Meal 3:*
 Tuna  X2  75  P
Apple
Greens
Newmans


*Meal 4:*
Lost...took 1/5 hours with interuptions to eat #3


*Meal 5:*
Chicken
Greens
Brocoli too
SP too...like 8 oz
My son's Cheese Whiz and some of his Spanish rice 4 T
Newman's

*Meal 6:*

same as meal 4 sans eggs
2 T cream


*Totals not including Veggies or Fiber*

Cals: 2750...short

Fat: 110
Carb: 120
Protein: 320


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Confessions:

Cashews on the last salad.....

and a sample of a Sorbee L/C P-nut cookie and a Sorbee bar that we got from a broker today 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Maybe you should try for 7 meals  :smartass:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Your confessions aren't even bad LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Your confessions aren't even bad LOL



I know! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

rob brought home chocolate hazelnut spread.......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

I saw.......doesn't mean you have to eat it......and isn't it worthless w/o ice cream (that you have been hinting at all day?) 


I sell that in low carb...btw..Sauce de Jacqueline (Low Carb Chocolate Sauces and spreads) ...and haven't tried it....heard it was gr8


There is also one called Torras Sugar Free Chocolate
Hazelnut Spread, haven't heard or  tried that one :lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Well WTF haven't you sent me some yet???????

And it doesn't go on ice cream....it goes on bread!

:fuck:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well WTF haven't you sent me some yet???????
> 
> And it doesn't go on ice cream....it goes on bread!
> ...



If it goes on bread...it goes well on ASS too! 

I told you....you wouldn't believe what I stock and sell :unfuckingbelieveble:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeah...I got your point...I won't touch it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

*12/03/02*

Despite having a typical Thursday (Hellday...maybe even a Hellnight on the way) on Tuesday

I get to the gym and weigh-in.  Now I know I'm *full* from 8 days on Creatine, I know I usually gain 1-3 pounds the day after Leg Day....but the last thing I expected was to tip the scale at 222.5....up 6 pounds first week 

I really expect to drop 1-2 pounds by tomorrow (I can't explain Post  Leg Day Gain)...and I don't expect  Week 2's gains to be as much.

Just to be sure...I weighed in twice 


Meals are on track...posting them tonight!

Water 2 L


DP


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2002)

6 lbs! Whoah......I might be the same


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

> 222.5....up 6 pounds first week



 :Ishouldlistentoyouhuh:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

Yep.....:suckstoberightsooftenandnotbeheard:  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: DP's BULK*

12/03/02 



*Fluids*

4.5 ish L



*Meal 1:*
1 Whole Egg
6 Egg Whites
.5 C. Oats
Chicken
Flax



*Meal 2:*
3 Scoops Ultrasize
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 eggs
apple sucked




*Meal 3:*
Salmon
no apple
Greens
Newmans


*Meal 4:*


Twin Lab Power Pro 50 w/5 CLA
(lactating soon)


*Meal 5:*
Chicken
Greens
Cheese
Cashews
Newman's

*Meal 6:*

same as meal 2 sans eggs and apple
4 T cream


*Totals not including Veggies or Fiber*

Cals: 2680...short again

Fat: 120
Carb  70
Protein: 330 [/QUOTE]


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yep.....:suckstoberightsooftenandnotbeheard:
> 
> DP



I'm hearing you..especially lately


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

....except that...I was just asked to do a paid shoot   lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

....and????  :knewyoucouldn'tlast:  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Haven't answered yet....but it is paid


----------



## Leslie (Dec 4, 2002)

I am so jealous! I wanna be a model


LOL
Cool news W8!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Haven't answered yet....but it is paid



Yeah...and you haven't dropped water in about 3 weeks....

(too frustr8ed to have an opinion)



How is Skyler? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yeah...and you haven't dropped water in about 3 weeks....
> 
> (too frustr8ed to have an opinion)
> ...





> *You don't have too....do what is right for you, especially if there is $$$ and future fame involved. *TFP....I'd say post a sign saying "call you in the springtime"
> 
> DP



Skyler is doing well...thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

If I do it...it won't be till January anyway......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

When in January...and what does that mean?  I think we can restore something worth "looking at" within about 2 weeks.   

Leah.......I really want you/us/all to be successful on this BULK......can you at least go until the day after X-Mas? 

  Don't eat Skyler's Ice Cream! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Skyler doesn't have ice cream 

I think if I did a shoot in Dec...mmafiter would shoot me, lol...I'm not doing anything until Jan at the very earliest....and not even sure if I'll do this...paid or not, this shooter is "new" so it might be a waste of my time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

Then DON't EAT Skyler's Chocolate   I know from your reply he has some kind of treat 

So the BULK is on?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

He had skittles...which I had some of...it goes back to the first time he was in the hospital...when he's in the hospital, I have to bring him skittles....that's not why my meals are fuked though...well, sorta I guess...I'm just stressed I guess.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

12/04/02 



*Fluids*

2.5  I suck...and not Water



*Meal 1:*

OK....How the fuck do I run out of eggs so quickly

Puddin' w/extra cream

55 P  15 C 32 F



*Meal 2:*
3 Scoops Ultrasize
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 eggs


skipped apple




*Meal 3:*
Salmon
apple
Greens
Newmans


*Meal 4:*


SoP needed a constructin project ASAP in the garage....so I grabbed a Detour Bar


*Meal 5:*
Chicken
Greens
Cheese
Cashews
Newman's
8 Oz SP w/butter

*Meal 6:*

same as meal 2 sans eggs and apple
4 T cream


*Totals not including Veggies or Fiber*



Calories: 3230

Fat: 150 plus
Carb  160
Protein: 310 

Fat total includes coffee twice..2 T of Cream each time

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Had to be a detour bar huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Had to be a detour bar huh?



Yeah, brought a box home for SoP (Son of Pain)....Had 3 boxes of Balance Gold in the pantry.......but one Detour has 1/2 the carbs of 2 Gold bars...and 2 grams more P.......Probably should of had 2 huh?    Bad BULKER, BAD! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Yeah...you suck...I'm sure that's better than fucking skittles 

GN DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

First your Fuqqing Salmon..and now you fukking skittles.....geez, I thought I was frustr8ed. 

Good Night w8ness......

Best to Skyler 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 5, 2002)

I guess I gotta watch where I put my "fuqs" huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 5, 2002)

12/05/02 



*Fluids*

almost 4 L... Need alcohol too



*Meal 1:*

Chicken
Eggs
Oats
Flax


*Meal 2:*
3 Scoops Ultrasize
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 eggs
apple




*Meal 3:*
Salmon
apple
Greens
Newmans


*Meal 4:*

Same as Meal 2

*Meal 5:*
Tuna
Greens
other veggies
Newman's
Bit of spicy Thai noodle salad w/chicken

*Meal 6:*

same as meal 2 sans eggs and apple
4 T cream


*Totals not including Veggies or Fiber*



Calories: 2820

Fat: 120 
Carb  105
Protein: 330 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

12/05/02 



*Fluids*

almost 4 L... Need alcohol too

*Meal 1:*

Chicken
Pudding
Oats
extra cream


*Meal 2:*
3 Scoops Ultrasize
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 eggs
apple




*Meal 3:*

Tuna
apple
Greens
Newmans
P-nut Butter


*Meal 4:*

Got screwed because of timing

*Meal 5:*
Salmon
Greens
Cheese
Newman's


*Meal 6:*

same as meal 2 sans eggs and apple
4 T cream


*Totals not including Veggies or Fiber*



Calories: 2900

Fat: 140 
Carb  80
Protein: 330


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

*Day 11*

OK....if you ask me at night....when I'm busting a gut, bloated, yet hungry....I'd say I'm DONE BULKING.

BUT, I wake every morning........solid, cut, and looking bigger-fuller.  By the time I have 5-8 sets in....LOOKOUT...I almost had forgotton what a "true" pump feels like. 

Add in the PWO meal....and I get a "Body Pump" from food.....It's Outfuckingrageous and I LIKE IT....(except the tight shirts) 

So, a couple of realizations and changes:

1)  I've been taking about 10-12 grams of Creatine and 8 -9 grams of CLA a day.......thats almost 50 P calories and 100 F calories.......I'm going to start including those on my calorie count 

2)  I've stabilized for about 2-3 days at 221-222...and I can tell that it's time for the BUMP.  I was planning on w8ing till week 3 started....but I need a PUSH before weigh-in.  I do wake 1-2 AM starving...and I may start a shake then......

But I'm taking the meals a
and macros to the next level NOW

*Meal 1*

Cream
Oats up now to 3/4 C
Ckicken
6 white plus 2 whole eggs
no Flax today

65 P 45 C 30 F  (OMG  710 calories)

Friggin Oatmeal is gonna kill me though....sits like a rock sometimes into the early part of the W/O 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Holy crap 

I thought of something...I need to find out the w8 divisions for the IFBB...maybe that'll kick my ass into gear on this bulk, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Holy crap



That's an UNDERSTATEMENT! :shittoo:

You are going to come in at 112-114 if you do "Get your w*ASS* in gear!"  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

BTW...do you feel like you w8sted 2 weeks YET? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

No...I don't feel like I've wasted anything....I'm pushing w8 I've never pushed before and I love it, not really looking forward to losing strength when I start cutting, lol.

Rob says my body composition has changed...even if the scale hasn't. He says my shoulders are wider (  ) and my hips are wider (  ) and I know myself I think I look bigger too.

I don't understand the scale thing...cause I'm definitely making gains


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Oh yeah..112-114 is okay....if you think I can get there from here, lol...because that'd mean lightw8, top of the class. 115 and I'm gonna be w/ the middlew8's and up, bottom of the class...and THAT will suck!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Day 11*

So.......I'm sitting on the throne (TMI), where I do some incredible thinking and it all comes to me....No Shit......well yes crap....but the expression "No Shit!"  I'm gonna add some liver (3@ 2 P each) and Aminos (4@ 1 P each ) to meals  5 and 6 to get some extra protein and not have to jockey the meals too much.

That way I can leave Carbos between 100-140, * what I consider the essence of a "Clean Bulk" *  Hit about 400 P and by having 30 F in Meals 1,3  and 5, 20 F in the others,,,,hit about 150 F a day;

Totals to be:

400 P 100-140 C 150 F

or between 3350 and 3510 calories.......but expecting to miss about 3-5 meals a week because of unforeseen circumstances 



*Meal 1*

Cream
Oats up now to 3/4 C
Ckicken
6 white plus 2 whole eggs
no Flax today

65 P 45 C 30 F  (OMG  710 calories)

Friggin Oatmeal is gonna kill me though....sits like a rock sometimes into the early part of the W/O 

*Meal 2*


55 P of Protein Powder (also has 15 C and 12 F)
2 eggs
apple

*Meal 3*

Chicken
Greens
Newmans
Cheese
Apple (to be replced with SP soon)

*Meal 4*

Meal 2
no apple




*Meal 5*

Salmon
Cheese
Greens
Cashews
Supps



*Meal 6*

Meal 4
no eggs
supps



DPuffy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

DPuffy says:

* Anyone you thinks you can't eat a lot of calories cleanly, doesn't eat enough fat!*


DPuffy


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

TMI


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

Ok....I need alcohol 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

Join the club


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

Be back after I make a spicy shrimp stir-fry.  Want some? 

DP

And Leah...Thank you for trying so hard!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

Ok


----------



## karategirl (Dec 9, 2002)

How do you make your spicy shrimp stir fry Dp? sounds mmmmm good  Kg


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

Shrimp, Veggies and a 'Secret Sauce'   

DP


----------



## karategirl (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm alittle afraid  to ask  but what 's in your sauce Dp?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 'Secret Sauce'
> 
> DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

12/09/02 



*Fluids*

almost 4 L... 

*Meal 1:*

Chicken
Eggs
Oats
 cream


*Meal 2:*

3 Scoops Ultrasize
1 T. Heavy Cream
2 eggs
apple




*Meal 3:*

Salmon
apple
Greens
Newmans
*taste test*
apple



*Meal 4:*

Meal 2 sans apple

*Meal 5:*

Chicken
Greens
Cheese
Newman's


*Meal 6:*

same as meal 2 sans eggs and apple
4 T cream


*Totals not including Veggies or Fiber*



Calories: 3180

Fat: 140 
Carb  100
Protein: 380


*taste test =  4 New Flavors of Balance "Satisfaction" Bars arriving today......approx 1/6 ea...at 47 C  13 P

*Previously missed confession.......1 Fucking Incredible Eggroll


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

> *Previously missed confession.......1 Fucking Incredible Eggroll



 Fuking hilarious


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

You did say that you would have....I ate it in your honour.......no guilt whatsoever......well...a little guilt, but it didn't last!  


FYI...I'm losing TG, maybe, she came to the store later today to tell me that she had  asked her husband for a divorce last week, and he just said yes, appears quite friendly for now too....and she is not sure where she wants to live


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Wow. How long has she been back?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

Friday.......was suppose to call and W/O Saturday.....pulled her usuall shit! 

We talked about you....she didn't realize that you two were similar in size (just different builds for now, she is 3 weeks out 24/365), I told you were bulking for a run at a BB Pro Card.

You are BULKING right?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah...what else did ya say about me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

OH...this and that...... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

:GGGRRRR:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

Is that a finger or are you flinging boogers?

Do you really want to know?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

I thought you were flinging boogers :nonono:

DP

Btw...she still thinks you don't know Pain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

She saw your modeling pictures and while usually she is very catty and judgemental...she thought you are beatiful.  She had some criticism of your BB pics......(we had discussed that before), so that was a big step for her to like your appearance....other than that she wondered how I trusted you so much as a business partner.  I explained it to her......

She is a bit possessive of me as friend and partner....despite the "way she is" and gets bitchy when she knows another woman in the gym wants my advice or attention.....so even though you are "long distance"  her attitude while portraying curiosity....is one of mild jealousy, I'm not suppose to train anyone to be better than her.....we have a joke that my signiture is on her ass (just a joke).

Leah........you have better genetics than her....but like her, stubborn and resisting  (it took her 3 of the first 5 years to make 6 months progress....until she surrendered to me)  you are making things more difficult sometimes (only sometimes) than they need to be.  Now she would follow my W/O's no matter how difficult, not only cuz she knows that if she or anyone whines...I feed on it and make it far more difficult, but also because those I train get results that others can't seem to.  If it gets to hard....she just says "This is BULLSHIT",  then does it....and her body shows it! 


A


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

I don't refuse to do things because they are hard, I don't do them because I don't want to do them, or I don't like them. I'm not afraid of working hard.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes..I did! 

Like I said, STUBBORN, RESISTFUL, HEADSTRONG,  JACKASS 

(read what you wrote....it's fucking ludicrous, don't, don't, don't)


Remember your comment about what you would do if your clients acted like you? :kicktheirass:

You're making it TOO difficult to help you :andnotfun:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Did you really? LOL

The mouthy stubborn resistful headstrong jackass in me wants to say something......but I won't.

I've been better haven't I?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did you really? LOL
> 
> The mouthy stubborn resistful headstrong jackass in me wants to say something......but I won't.
> ...



I just rudely lost the puter for X-mas shopping in the middle of my reply to this.....it went something like

The  isn't going to work this time (well almost )

*and read this carefully*

No matter what, I remain your friend and I'm willing to help you, BUT.......and I'm FUCKING serious 

NO!   you HAVE NOT been better.........if someone said this at your dojo/gym when asked/told  to do a particular exercise or training:



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't do them because I don't want to do them, or I don't like them.



Then you'd show them the door!  :getthefuckout:





You stated a goal...told me what you wanted....and I have done everything in my power to help you obtain what you want and achieve the the goal, THE RIGHT WAY!  You are and have been making things so very very hard!

Now, if you don't want a Pro Card....and just want to be a little bit better year after year....then you are on track.  Like you said, "move up a few places".........but months and months of training and Nutritional programs are invested ....for that one day, or maybe 2-3 days a year.  Seems like some, or a lot of wasted effort if you don't try YOUR BEST. And YOU ARE NOT TRYING YOUR BEST!  Or Co-operating!

Remember Real Deal.....he had the heart, the drive, the discipline......but like you......misused his time.....his timing was OFF for his goals...and we had to tell him.  Same scenario here just opposite....if you cut now....or worry about that 1-2 extra % BF.....then you will be 108-110 again, albeit a BETTER 108....but not at the top of your class.  Women with better genetics, work ethics and coaches they listen too, will BEAT you

Your conflicted......the first show IS/WAS NOT the goal.  If you want to start the cut for that show....fine....but it makes the timing for the July show ackward and difficult, if not impossible.

I will help no matter what.....but I can't see putting as much effort into this if your not going to.....I'll just say...."it would be nice if you did so and so, but since you're going to do what you want anyway.....it doesn't matter"

And then.......just like always, when all is said and done...you can say:



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...you're right.....





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I hate it when you're right and I'm wrong...fuck it irritates me




I think there are several of these, like a FUCKLOAD!  (mostly past tense......'I should have listened"..."you were right"...."you were right again"..."you are always right")

It's your body, it's your call....I am frustrated beyond your imagination.  I can't help you the way I want too, you won't let me, help me, try for you or me.  I want give up....and that is NOT characteristic of me at all :almostdepleted:

DPleaded and Almost DPleted


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a response to this when we're both here and you're ready for it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

*not ready*

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

I have to go.......


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

K...I'm going to respond to this, but you need to HEAR me, really hear what I'm saying here and not assume I'm trying to be stubborn or get pissed off w/ me for what I'm saying. I hear you, and know you're serious, and you need to know that I am just as serious.

Yes...I said I wanted a Pro Card, and I do...but not at the expense of my self confidence and self esteem, which is fucking almost non-existent at this point. Remember the summer, post comp, I will not go back there, and I am telling you I am very close to it....and I don't want to get any closer. I understand it's due to my own fuck ups, and not listening to you in the first place...regardless, it's where I am and it has to be dealt w/....what I'm saying is that I would rather be happy about myself than win any competition.

What you said the other day applies to me as well... there is too much fighting and yelling at me, and not enough "getting along"....:notfunformeeither: I have almost "given up" several times.

Maybe I don't want a Pro Card...maybe I only want to be a little better this year...I don't know. I do know that I can't do it w/o you...I am not the strong person you think I am Andrew...I feed off your strength and w/o you I won't do it. Doesn't mean it's not *my* goal...it is, but there's more to it than that.

I am conflicted....but it's not about which show I want to be ready for...it's about being happy w/ myself (my appearance, my body). 

Musclemania is July 19...if that is the show I am shooting for, I want to peak for...I've got over 6 months to get ready for that show. I really don't think that a 10-day cut right now is going to hurt my chances of gaining muscle and coming in at the top of my class. ....and if it does, I am willing to live w/ that, because right now, I don't give a shit about anything! I am not happy w/ myself...and I am fucking sick of not being happy.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

*OK*

OK


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

Well....I'm not


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

Leah.......*we'll* do whatever you want to do.  You need to be happy, confident, self-assured first.........just tell me whatcha wanna do?  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

BW today one day after legs


223.25

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leah.......*we'll* do whatever you want to do.  You need to be happy, confident, self-assured first.........just tell me whatcha wanna do?
> 
> 
> DP




Thank you :SM:

I want to do what you think I should do


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

I hope you're not rolling your eyes after reading that, as I know it sounds contradictory to everything up till now....but I know that you've heard me now, and that makes a difference. I would like to bring my calories down a bit and work even harder in the gym...what do you think?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I hope you're not rolling your eyes after reading that, as I know it sounds contradictory to everything up till now....but I know that you've heard me now, and that makes a difference. I would like to bring my calories down a bit and work even harder in the gym...what do you think?



I want you to know that I am very proud of all the you/we have accomplished  :veryveryproud:  

And that I know what happened is a partial FREAK and true at the same time...........

I wrote something thru the course of 3 modem crashes and the big site crash of 12/10....while I'll give you the reasons not to give up the bulk, and start a mini-cut...(although, I do want you to take a break to get your composure and confidence back)...I want to post it tomorrow (saved at work)

I only have a few minutes, my son is acting in 2 plays tonight, wrote a 3rd and is directing a 4th.......(they are 10 minute plays in a theatre setting)

Basically once WE KNOW what you want....and it will make more sense tomorrow......if adding any LBM for the show is in order....then we want to continue.

A cut now for 10 days will set you back 20-30, and committ you to Mini-cycles.  The PLAN was for a long slow cut to preserve as much LBM as possible (kind of what you just described: slight cut in calories and HARDER work), with a small reset in the middle, the length will allow us extra time to work out the ass...err. last details.....unlike NOT having enough to deal with IT (ass),  like the last shows.

Leah.......you are NOT alone and

*will never give up*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I want to do what you think I should do



Oh....and I may have to quote this a few times! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

Good luck Kial 

Um......:speechless: ....which doesn't happen often 

K ...I really don't think I can handle till the end of Dec...what if I did just 5 days...and drop my carbs to a.m. and PWO...or something....I just need a little time...  ???


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Oh....and I may have to quote this a few times!
> 
> DP




I don't mind


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> BW today one day after legs
> 
> 
> ...



DP, whats the BF level now?  Same as when you started or approaching the 10%?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

BTW...I must have missed this site crash??? LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> BW today one day after legs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good luck Kial
> 
> Um......:speechless: ....which doesn't happen often
> ...



Thanks and......

w8, (5 days means something btw) for what I wanted to tell you in your Journal...see :telldamnit:


But l8er K.....no time now 


LEAH.....think happy thoughts?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok...I know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

Back in two hours.........


SYS 

A


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

K  ...have fun!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

Everyone sucks but you 

Have fun?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Everyone sucks but you
> 
> Have fun?



Is that some weird compliment? 

Yes..............it was gr8...thank you! 

(still too many overdeveloped young women...WTF is up with girls these days?)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

I meant w/ the w8/bulking 

Wipe your chin...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

w8......I get it.......that was your HAPPY thought? LOL  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I meant w/ the w8/bulking
> 
> Wipe your chin sweetie



Huh?


And "not" what needs to be wiped! MG:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

....you're the only one gaining in this bulk....hello?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

Meals 12/10


Same except no meal 4 because Meal 3 was 'All you can eat Shrimp".....like 6 plates and a Ceasar Salad.

Confessions

2 L/C truffles after dinner

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

Mmmmm....yummy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ....you're the only one gaining in this bulk....hello?




The results aren't in yet......


....and You gained MORE than me!  (this week)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Mmmmm....yummy



Shrimp or Truffles?



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

shrimp...no, truffles...no shrimp...hell...both


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

Are you drunk?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Are you drunk?




No?...I don't think so?  LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

I gotta go...bedtime 

SYT....that's tomorrow..not twit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

GNL   

I asked you a question in your journal.......have to see the answer


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

Where? I didn't see any question?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

You're a big tease...talk about dragging it out...I really have to go...:tellmetomorrow:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

K!  

I'll know more then


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

:ggggrrrr: :wannaknow:

GN


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 11, 2002)

Guess you aren't going to answer my questions?  Which, by the way, was from last night but is about a page ago.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

Hint:

The "possible" new plan involves getting Dr. J ready for LW and Masters NPC in 13 weeks from this Saturaday.  (Paris for July)

I'd like to post that picture from this show last year, showing my .....um....age group.....meaning I want to use "this show" and cut w/ DJ, my semi annual "Big Cut".........to see if I have "the Right Stuff*ing*"


With this in mind....and until the "Proverbial Hat" is tossed into the ring.......

I cut Creatine yesterday, dropped an apple, and switched this morning's Oatmeal for:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=12815

However....if the BULKERS insist (2 are MIA, and w8 is flagell8ing)....I will reverse this immedi8ly and BULK "MY" BRAINS OUT!

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Guess you aren't going to answer my questions?  Which, by the way, was from last night but is about a page ago.



Headed there now...had no idea?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> DP, whats the BF level now?  Same as when you started or approaching the 10%?



It's defin8ly increased...........flacid, it looks like 400% at night.....9-10% in the morning....however, Creatine is very tricky in my body.....Carb depleteing, dropping Creatine and I can look like 8% in days.

When pumped, even a better story, more width...., more size...same vascularity (sometimes more, which suggests low Sub-Q BF).....AND ALMOST AS MANY CUTS AND STRI8TIONS....but Fat Thumbs, because I keep hitting the Caps lock with the shift key LOL 

DP

(sorry I missed that, unintentional)


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh I knew it was unintentional -- that was my friendly reminder! 

That's actually interesting stuff.  That describes the way I look and feel right now, thought I know I added some BF (5-7 pounds).  Also, at night, my muscles LOOK smaller, which I assume to due to flatness, etc.  But when lifting (pumped) they look bigger, harder, and sometimes more vascular and striated.  Its odd, really.

Can you explain how creatine effects you oddly.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

> However....if the BULKERS insist (2 are MIA, and w8 is flagell8ing)....I will reverse this immedi8ly and BULK "MY" BRAINS OUT!



I don't mind, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain how creatine effects you oddly.



It seems to concentrate in the abdominal region,  a VERY major cell volumazation.  It looks like a major case of VAT (Visceral Adipose Tissue)  w/o the beer belly. 

When I discontinue creatine, I will keep most of my size, then  my lower and middle torso will shrink MUCH more than my upper body!  A good Thing! 

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It seems to concentrate in the abdominal region,  a VERY major cell volumazation.  It looks like a major case of VAT (Visceral Adipose Tissue)  w/o the beer belly.
> 
> When I discontinue creatine, I will keep most of my size, then  my lower and middle torso will shrink MUCH more than my upper body!  A good Thing!
> ...



Hmm, interesting.  Maybe that's my problem.  I started creatine when I finished my bulk in hopes of retaining muscle, perhaps it has increased stomach size?  One can only hope!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

One additional change:

Dropped coffee and the 2 T of Cream from meal one in favour of a second 200 mg Prolab Caffeine, one hour before meal one (Since glucose disposal is no longer a problem in that meal) 

To the best of my recollection there are beneficial  performance studies at sprotsci.org at up to 5 mgs of Caffeine per KG of BW. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 12, 2002)

Hope you guys had fun at the play  ....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 12, 2002)

Yes....Son of Pain rocked! Thanks  

I guess, just for the record:

w8 stabilized at 222 on less than 50 C yesterday.........took much longer to get that "Full" look in the gym today

The extra caffeine is "good"........P is High F is High...and I feel like I could easily go to 225 from here by just resuming the BULK the next 3 days.......

Can't believe I'm missing Oatmeal and a few apples! LOL

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

> I could easily go to 225



This is nuts.

That is all.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

You said  SIZE  matters! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

Oh...and speaking of which.....I no longer fit in the Super Beds at TG's salon.....MMmmm tanning yesterday 

And they are "Big Ass" beds....I can't turn from side to side w/o "popping" the lid open! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

Yeah...I have that problem too


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 13, 2002)

DP I notice you are haing caffiene now.  I remember hearing you saying caffiene was not good, was that for a cut only?

In any event I have been reading a lot of John Berardi's writings on nutritional lately.  On of them references a study that says caffiene (for several hours) will keep your body functioning as if you are more IR than normal.  He cited a study which "showed" that caffiene plus a "good carb meal" (I think it was oatmeal) cause a greater insulin response than very high GI foods w/o the caffiene.

Have you seen this?  ANy thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

So....nutshell version:

I train a Chiropractor........first from a distance......diet, exercises. form correction...etc.  Back when he was post BFL and experiencing BBP (Body by Pain)...a remarkable difference BTW. 

Form was the hardest concept for him.....we trained Japanese Style....I used my hand as a Kendo Stick and beat his form into position...time after fucking time.  Now after 2 years, he could train most trainers, except for side laterals which he can seem to get.


About 1.5 years ago....we let him train as our partner......the progress was amazing, we even put him "On Stage" and he did well....and "Seemed" to grasp the Nutritional Concepts.......which was also as difficult ot instill as form was.

So Wednesday...after finding out he is eating ONLY 4 times a day, and understand, he looks really good, gymast's upper body, huge arms, Shoulders by Pain, etc....and in our world.....men are fat at 10% (no offense anyone)...so he doesn't go there....still has abs, but never is able to effect the changes I suggest for him, no  added LBM, size etc...although constant progress w/lifts  

(Nutrition was/is the problem)

I give him his Phase One contest program:

He is 156 5'6"

4 meals at 45 P 30 C and 15 F
1 meal at 45 P 0 C and 15 F

Totals 225 P 120 C 75 F

and he freaks......."Oh man, I haven't been eating enough  fat"

So he gets the fat lecture....next day

(asks me protein values of some foods)

"Damn....I haven't been eating enough Protein"


I'm like "Fuck, you're a Doctor....you tell people what to do....and we have beem going over and OVER this for years!"  

The point is, NUTRITION  is EVERYTHING......why even W/O so hard if you're not going to eat right? 

Sorry...just a vent 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> DP I notice you are haing caffiene now.  I remember hearing you saying caffiene was not good, was that for a cut only?
> 
> In any event I have been reading a lot of John Berardi's writings on nutritional lately.  On of them references a study that says caffiene (for several hours) will keep your body functioning as if you are more IR than normal.  He cited a study which "showed" that caffiene plus a "good carb meal" (I think it was oatmeal) cause a greater insulin response than very high GI foods w/o the caffiene.
> ...



Yes we have many posts on this.....skeletal glucose disposal and the whole lot.

It is NOT good....however my body reacts poorly to coffee (bloats, loses definition with in minutes),  but well to anhydrous caffiene.  Caffeine is ingested between 5 and 5:30 AM with no real carbohydrate intake till at least 10 AM on a cut!

And later in my cut...it will be reduced and then removed 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

> The point is, NUTRITION is EVERYTHING......why even W/O so hard if you're not going to eat right?



Yeah...I like that


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 13, 2002)

So you don't believe in EC while cutting then?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

I can answer that, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

Please do....or link to it...gotta run 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Please do....or link to it...gotta run
> 
> DP




Crap....I didn't really wanna, lol 

I'll look for it in a while


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

There is a blurb in one of my articles too

Hey w8...are you here for a minute and do you want to see the motiv8tional crap I wrote for you the other day before I trash it...you can delete it after you read it?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

*will NOT give up*

But I want you to know that I had had a serious "premptive rebuttal" planned......Because I KNOW you! 

Look at my immediate BB family...you know the cast of characters.......there is about as many in a secondary  BB family that I advise.  Each one, including myself has one or more serious flaws that' keeps them from 'Champion Status"...if even on a small level....Champion in your OWN MIND is beyond value.... a mental souvenier (I can't fucking spell that word) that stays with you all of your life.

For instance, two people, don't have legs, NEVER will, one has a "long waist" and will never show right next to a shorter person with a gr8 build, one is "too young", muscle maturity wise but her time will come.  Myself...when racing...I had world class VO2 max and O2 uptake...but poor biomechanics, as BB..I just don't have the GENETICS!

The point here is....... YOU DO have the GENETICS.......it's the 'mentality" that is holding you/us back.  We all had to work hard to accomplish our GENETIC POTENTIAL.....most of us are still working towards it.  I agree with you in a heartbeat that "Self Esteem" and "Happiness" are of paramount importance.  But, the mindset needs to be that this is only a "temporary" state......I told you what Paris said......she is able to bulk because she NEVER loses sight of the goal.

A cut now...will set you back 20-30 days and condem you to mini-cycling rather than a long slow LMB preserving cut.  I always have your best interests at hand, and felt that that type of cut would eliminate the ass minute....err last minute problems we had last time........We would have extra time to deal with details, including a mini bulk I had suggested in the middle of the cut as a reset.

Leah, now and always, you should do what you want to do with your body.......... (HEAR ME?)  

You asked me why I haven't freaked.... Yes, I've lost some cuts for size.......the reason is that this is the first time that I have seen the BIGGER picture.....I'm going to be a bigger better DP for this effort, or else!  (still very close....I draw the line at chest fat)

So...whatcha wanna do?  

FYI viewing public:  While there is a reason we have been talking everything out in public.....I/we hope some can use the info, motivation, banter....to deal with their personal demons.  Let's call this BB PSY 101 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2002)

BTW...I posted a pic in my journal


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> FYI viewing public:  While there is a reason we have been talking everything out in public.....I/we hope some can use the info, motivation, banter....to deal with their personal demons.  Let's call this BB PSY 101



I for one would like to thank you for doing exactly that! I do read through all of the journals and although it is directly related to a specific person I can certainly learn and apply some of it to my own life!

I've really struggled in the last couple months and while I dont like to see others struggle it's comforting to know that other people have similar issues!

So thank you and know that some of the things that you have both said are the reason that I got my ass back in gear


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I for one would like to thank you for doing exactly that! I do read through all of the journals and although it is directly related to a specific person I can certainly learn and apply some of it to my own life!
> 
> I've really struggled in the last couple months and while I dont like to see others struggle it's comforting to know that other people have similar issues!
> ...




WOW!   I think we all struggle to some degree.  It's just so gr8 here at IM to have really Gr8 friends and all of the Incredible support! :awesome:  

I'm so glad that we helped, thank you too!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

Yesterday's W/O and Nutrition went so well...that I almost considered jumping back into the BULK. 

Just 4 days of "Corrective Measures" and my w8 stabilized at 221, the excess water GONE and the cuts now more evident with the ADDITIONAL SIZE! (Tanning helped)

If I could just grasp the "knowledge" that the bloat is/was temporary, which is harder than it seems..........I could progress in my chosen sport!

Today. looking good is on my mind, those uninitiated in the gym, don't understand the trade-off between cuts and shear mass.  Yesterday, sporting size and cuts.......lead me to receive seveval positive comments that made me feel that muscluature was a better trademark than just size.  I feel like the college kids that come to me and say..."I want to be big as fuck and ripped to shreads!"  (Two master syndrome)

So I guess I'm conflicted and confused...maybe a nap will help 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

*Yesterday's W/O and Nutrition went so well...that I almost considered jumping back into the BULK. 

If I could just grasp the "knowledge" that the bloat is/was temporary, which is harder than it seems..........I could progress in my chosen sport!
*

Me too.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

....Only I'm not conflicted and confused anymore


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

I can tell, maybe I shoud squat 5 plates like I planned tomorrow and get on with this? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

Yep


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

That's "my" word...and it comes with a smilie?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

Remember you asked for it...I told you before.......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

Meals.... back on track!

Shopping complete!

Creatine...reloaded!

Bloat....I'm sure it's coming!

Mental state....still fucked up...so I'm gonna reserve a decision until a see the scale and how I look and perform tomorrow......will post results Tuesday no matter what! 

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....Only I'm not conflicted and confused anymore



Well good for you!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

> But.....the Pain's are getting very close to "empty nest".......



Yeah...I'm not there yet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I'm not there yet.



That's what we thought too.....happens before you know it! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

12/16

So meals are on track.......conditions are good....Head Banging music at my request.......L/Extension X 2, L/C, groin stretch on the leg press......

Squatting  135 X  ?? for 2 sets, 225 X 6, 315 X 4 (rep conservation) 405 X 2 (ultra rep conservation)

So the Warm-up is over and I rack 475 instead of 495 just to "Double" and get a feel.....first rep just below parallel was so easy..I figured I'd take one deeper into the hole......and just coming off the bottom......something moves "big time" between my medial and lateral quad (actually felt like one muscle "jumped over the other")  about 6 inches above the knee...real dull pain...and nothing like a tear.....but it made me freak and bail, cuz I knew I was hurt.  Most of time I'd just power through something like that and get hurt worse, I'm actually getting smarter with age! 

Just goes to show.....injuries can happen anytime, anywhere....always do the smart thing, respect PAIN! 


So the in house Phyical Therapist says major strain.....no tear.  I've been icing and it's getting pretty bad.....stairs....and I have a lot of them as my house is built into a hill (has like 9 levels)...are fucking killing me!

Ok Whining over   Now I have a few weeks to really get into my upper body LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

....um, what did you do w/ the bar? LOL...did you just trash it? I'd like to hear 475 crashing to the floor, lol....j/k  Ouch! So like...you can't do anything...how long is that gonna take to heal.... the more rest it has, the faster it'll heal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh...and BW 220

It was the "The More I eat, the Less I weigh" syndrome...the corollary of which is of course.."The Less you eat, the More you weigh"  as my weight dropped from increased intake! :crap:

An, ironically.....next guy up had to bail on the squat rack...and a fromer PL took his lower back out moments l8er. 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....um, what did you do w/ the bar? LOL...did you just trash it? I'd like to hear 475 crashing to the floor, lol....j/k  Ouch! So like...you can't do anything...how long is that gonna take to heal.... the more rest it has, the faster it'll heal



No....I can control the...err..that  w8, so I laid it down on the supports.  I bent one a few weeks ago when it bounced off my back (too light)  as I bumped it to get under it at 225, flew down about 3 feet, landed symetrically on the supports, and wasted the bar.  They said "shit happens" and didn't charge me for the bar......they went out and bought 2 1200 pound tensile strength bars because people complain about the temporary bends I put in the cheap bars just from flex! 





DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh....the Therapist wants moi on a bike in 2-3 days...fat fucking chance 

I'd say 3 weeks light and 3 more weeks to build back into the 4 plate area.

I hope it's not worse. leasedon'tbeworse:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

-><-



*Oh....the Therapist wants moi on a bike in 2-3 days...fat fucking chance *

That's fucking hilarious! 

I'd kill to see that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

I can ride very well btw.....prefer my *once a year* intervals on a bike!  

(like the special  )


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I can ride very well btw.....prefer my *once a year* intervals on a bike!
> 
> 
> DP




I'm sure you do...I'd still like to see it LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

Should I shave first?  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

As long as there are no fucking stairs!  

Thinking about something to deaden the Pain! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2002)

Take two aspirin and call me in the morning


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

Anything stronger...there is a lot of PAIN? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

The PAIN is still fucking here! 

Such a bummer.......legs being the cornerstone of my program....just like the studies say....."Working legs make your WHOLE body grow!"

I'm looking foward to chest today......figured out I need to move the bench really close to the rack f I'm gonna use Big Bells! (and be very careful where I set them on my leg) 

Meal one change up )just for  one or two days :

5 eggs whites, plus one whole, couple oz of cheese, green salsa....made into an omlette

Chicken

Mr. Grapefruit.....OMG...I miss my GF, fucking tastes gr8 

DP


*BULKING QUANDRY*


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

**BULKING QUANDRY**

Yeah fuck....me too. w8 is 120 ...but I still look like shit so I'm not even going there.

Did you take your aspirin? 

I have a whole bottle of codeine left over from Skyler I could send ya  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

I had some vicidin left over from when I crushed my finger between two plates.....took two, and it barely let me sleep cuz I like to sleeo on my stomach.......my quads just get in the way!  

Thanks for the thought.......

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

That's okay...you're not supposed to sleep on your stomach anyway


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

And what are you suppose to sleep on.....I'm a dedicated stomach sleeper...do some side in the wee hours......and start on my back with a pillow under my legs!

I know side is recommended, but tell that to my fucking shoulders!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm just sayin'......  lol


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 17, 2002)

You can always pop by a walk in clinic (do they have those in the US?) and get them to give you some quick painkillers.  I've done it several times, if you explain the injury they'll just reach into their drawer and pull out a whack of sample packs of horse tranquilizers.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

7 stairs from the bedroom down to the kitchen, 5 back up to the computer room on the other side.....I was wromg...only 8 levels...... I have to go down 6 levels from here, about 25 stairs to the garage....I've got UP handled.....fucking going down is killing me!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> You can always pop by a walk in clinic (do they have those in the US?) and get them to give you some quick painkillers.  I've done it several times, if you explain the injury they'll just reach into their drawer and pull out a whack of sample packs of horse tranquilizers.



Thanks....I appreciate that! 

I'm trying to "Embrace the Pain"....and Not the way I usually do LOL 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2002)

OUCH!  DP, I hope you get better soon.  Sorry to hear about the quad injury.  I know when I hurt my knee I get so pissed cuz that decommissions me from any leg workout for a couple of weeks.

Feel better soon.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks Jodi....(I can't say Mochy, to Mochy's mom)  

What I didn't figure on was it affecting my chest workout so much.  I couldn't put anything bigger than a 110 on my leg (ultra high up, near my boys) and sitting down and getting back up was a complete bitch (had to throw one of the DB's down), plus I almost fell of the bench twice trying to lay back.....funny how we take our legs for granted  

Inclines went well because we switched to BB...and flyes pumped my chest out of my tank.  That created the old problem of compliments screwing with your head.  When somebody says "Dude. your chest is the BIGGEST it's ever been!!!"    (Paris and Mr. Paris)...the morning you're thinking about ending your BULK........you think twice! 


BW 222.5 (aspirin and post legs, what's left of them)  

DP


----------



## lina (Dec 17, 2002)

Get well soon!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks Lina! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

Just received my X-Mas present from the Chiropractor I train...... a black T-Shirt saying at chest level



...................THE MAN.........................

(about 14 inches lower)

..................THE LEGEND...........
(and an arrow down)
.............................I
.............................I
............................V



But the shirt he wanted to get me....and w8 can appreci8 this

TO SAVE TIME

LET'S JUST ASSUME 
I KNOW EVERYTHING



DP


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2002)

> Just received my X-Mas present from the Chiropractor I train...... a black T-Shirt saying at chest level



that's some funny sh*t

how about:
"there are two kinds of people in the world......
 there's me and there's all you losers!"


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> But the shirt he wanted to get me....and w8 can appreci8 this
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Glad you liked it...think of that before you hassle/frustrate  me!   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

Are you feeling any better? Still limping?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

Yes...but only a bit, thank you! 

Stairs are still a Pain.....getting around is going better!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

That's good to hear 

I have rob's program if you want to have a look at it real quick?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

P.S Fucking  "Geen Salsa" on eggs and cheese RULES!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm sorry...you're always appreciated.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

I have to go soon  ...and don't want to leave that up all day


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Cool...thanks  I didn't ask him if he wanted 3 or 4...just did four, lol...there's no way you can fit it in 3. If he needs more rest he can take it.

K...I'm taking that down for now ...till I fix it...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

K...have a gr8 day........eat somethings that are good for you?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

K...I have to go...that's awesome, thanks for your help


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> K...have a gr8 day........eat soemthings that are good for you?




....yeah...I'll try


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Um...hello???? Where'd all the changes go? ....I hope you saved them cause I didn't!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

No....but I know what they are if I look again...but I have to go now....you said you weren't gonna be here?  

(it can w8....none were big deals...one less mid row exchanged  for WG chins....one hand reverse pushdown instead of two...and one or two other things....I think added shoulders after a few weeks...one more  )

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

GGGGRRRR....I already had one arm RG pressdown?

W/O later this evening instead....just shopped my ass off 

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

The pull...you suggested clean instead.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

Yeah the "clean" and a bunch of compliments...especially picking up on the ham/quad inbalance, and adjusting for it D:

So...um....you shopped?  

DP


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Yes...I found a tshirt that I want, it says:

shutdefukup

 

And a tank/thong set that has cute little sayings on them...like that hot chick w/ the thong that said "pussy" in the pic gallery.....hint hint for someone reading this  ...located in the tshirt gallery at the cat centre


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Oh yeah...and I got lots of stuff for other people too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

LMAO!   


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

SO GIRLY! re-emptiveGGGGGGRRRRR:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

Yeah...and everytime I pulled out my debit card I thought for sure red flashing lights were gonna go off and a big booming voice would say "I'm sorry Ma'am, you've spent enough money for today, GO HOME"


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> SO GIRLY! re-emptiveGGGGGGRRRRR:
> 
> 
> DP



 *shocked* that was totally uncalled for :finger


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

So is that gay picture in my TESTOSTERONE thread!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

lmfao...you asked for it


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

I have something funny to show you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

K....just got home...what an evening 

Must eat! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 19, 2002)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

OK.....this was crystal clear this morning.....but now lol

I'm trying to deal with *psycho*logical aspects of BULKING.


The following  may sound egotistical, but  my sincere desire is to make some sense of it all, as I see many many go through ups and downs of daily physique changes!  While it happens at almost all levels of BF......I've got to say, like a model noticing the effects of aging....these changes are perhaps more pronounced in  men under 12-14% BF and Women under 16-18%.

Many times we have eluded to daily physique changes as functions of hydration, glycogen depletion or replacement, pump versus no pump....and BF levels.  Of course BF doesn't change that much daily, the other factors do......and cause astounding changes in the degree of definition one is sporting at any given moment


The comments:  "I look like shit" at one extreme...and "I look good" at the  other.  The leaner you are, the more frequent the observation changes.....w/o narcissicism, but some body dysmorphia  (inability to see yourself accurately).  The plain simple truth is. "You can't look good 100% of time!"  (and we secretly hate those that do)

Now my annual pattern is (now this is the egotistical part, but I hope what I'm getting at helps others)...is to remain fairly lean year round....6-7% t 208-211.  At that "level"....I  can strip down to my tank, and look like a pre-contest BB on almost any day.  A little pump, a few carbs, water manipulation.......and I can  plan w/o fault how to look my best at a given time, almost to the minute.


For shits and giggles I cut down into the "fives" twice a year (201-203...so you can see the LBM loss).  This produces a different look, more striations, more veins (branching), muscles begin to have sisters, ridges and flats spots, peaks and valleys you'd forgotten you had because you don't see then everyday.  But doing this is less than healthy.  The joints hurt more, the skin drys, the mood swings, strength and energy drop.....and the few extra cuts, the pleasing feeling the mirror brings......just doesn't seem worth it. 


In this range......you can tell what food, liquid, an exercise does to and for the body.  You can blurr definition with a drink, a few ounces of the wrong food, over carbing, under-carbing.  Carbs hit at different rates....it's so challanging to figure out what works and when, knowing that the body adapts and acclimates so quickly sometimes.....what works the last time (days, weeks, months ago), may not work this time.  It can be so frustrating.  

(at this point I was thinking about deliniating things I've learned, but they seem so specific to me....maybe later as it is my journal, ..............OK...maybe just  a few)

24 hours under 30-40 C and I look better
48 hours under 30-40 C and I go flat
72 hours under 30-40 C and I must carb
3-4 hours after simple carbs I look good
12 hours after more complex carbs I look a little nicer
Too many carbs, as in a few meals in a row, and I spill
then 24 hours after that I look better....a cycle 

Coffee blurs me, caffeine pills do not
Oatmeal bloats me, Sweet potatoes do not
Lemon Crystal light (limited) is a diurectic, other flavors bloat me
Balance bars produce a nice cut 3-12 hours later as a carb source
Nuts are bad.......cheese is bad!  Although neither are devatating!

So, this being my first BULK in many many years......and having grown up as "the fat kid"...the last one picked for sports, last one called to play....the mentality of eating to gain w8 was very troubling.  As a weightlifter......I hit 233 at 18%, but it was never about "How good you looked"...always about "How much can you lift?"

At 223......pushing 10%.....today 220, BF in the  9's (I've have had so many tests...I pretty much can tell)......the ONLY time I approach my "year round" norms....is when I'm sufficiently pumped....like 10-12 sets into a W/O.  Until then, the size and shape are enormous, but w/o the cuts and veins, and then only with maybe 80% of what you are normally sporting....the fear of "Im gonna get fat!" or, "This is gonna be so freaking hard to lose again" just play HAVOC with your mind!  Size is nice, but at low levels of BF.....my 220 looks like 235....and when more cut, my 208 looks like 220-225. I can have the "illusion" of size, w/o the bloat. w/o the gorging, w/o the loss of definition.


I guess if I have a point here, besides being mental..........the body changes.  If you want it appear a certain way, with fewer unfavorable changes....then certain sacrifices have to be made in the name of CONSISTANCY!

Also....it's important to know how and what changes your physique.......you are an experiment of one......but it takes so much time for trial and error experimentation  (Let's Save Time).........if helps "To Know" and "To NOT screw up"...matter of fact...if you had a Job Description for your Body's Goals...it would be one sentence

"Don't fuck up!"


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 20, 2002)

That was a good post! Keep that!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

Thank you, but I thought I was rambling 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Well sorta  ...but still awesome..I wish I knew that about myself....*still a lot to learn*


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Good re-read .....was looking for an update ...didn't find one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

Actually...there was an update.....just got invovled in a movie, even though it sucked. 

Been clean for three days now....last night after I wrote that....I "threw off"....more water than I thought I had.....woke up dry and hard........not cheating ...aka CONSISTANCY....really pays off.  I can see dramatic changes in just 3, well 2.5 days......just that one or two truffles... or a few balance bars to replace a lost meal, when ommitted........make a HUGE difference!


I'm absolutely sure...that the cummulative effect of "liitle cheats" is devastating...and seperates those that "Can" from those who "can't!" :LST: 

(Fuckin Cookie, Bread, Nut, and ????? Eaters )

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

That sounds more like an update for me, not you 

*I'm absolutely sure...that the cummulative effect of "liitle cheats" is devastating*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Is was something I knew....that you needed to know!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Well...my w8 has been 124 for two days...didn't you say something about eating less and weighing more??? 

What movie did you watch....we watched minority report last night...it was pretty good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...my w8 has been 124 for two days...didn't you say something about eating less and weighing more???
> 
> What movie did you watch....we watched minority report last night...it was pretty good



Why ass....err..yes I did....isn't that fucking weird? :weirdshit: :evilbum:

Heist.  Could have lived w/o it! :thumbdown: 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

P.S.


DRINK MORE WATER! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

You're gonna get a flipoff smilie if you keep it up


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> P.S.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey....yesterday I got like 5.5 litres! I was close to what you said


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey....yesterday I got like 5.5 litres! I was close to what you said



You really are listening now, OMG 




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're gonna get a flipoff smilie if you keep it up




May I have a GGGGGGGRRRRR instead please? 


DP

(Leah....joking aside....I really like that w8..........I've been doing math....and since you said "Make me a Pro BB" yesterday....I've been worried that *we're* gonna make you a Pro SLB BB.  We must be ever so gradual.....increase the W/O intensity, add even more lBM as you cut if we can.....so important....it's why I asked about your split.  The really wonderful thing is......even though it has been there all along....you have just written about you're love of BB...........when you eat, sleep, train and plan with that "love"....all is possible!  ....... we should start reviewing your W/O plans, before you perform the W/O....LST)


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

K....but that w8 is all in my ass and legs you realize...mostly ass, lol.

Of course I love BB...it's the only thing I want to keep doing...4 yrs of me doing the same thing is like a bloody record for me...seriously, I am a sad case, lol.

I don't think you need to worry about me being too small...I still only want lightw8 right...I think I'll be good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Top of the LW is so important.....TG started at 136 to compete at 113, in her second contest......total SLB that  time.....(followed WARLORD not me).....

A few pounds in the right places is SO IMPORTANT!

This picture, her first contest.. a contest I prepped her for......she was 128 and competed at 117...it was height classes not w8 in NABBA








Current partner, TG,  on the left in black!


She has SLB legs, and they had cuts, but she was to nervous on stage to flex everything at the same time


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Just popping in for a sec to see what I'm supposed to eat, lol....

I was gonna mention her legs..funny  ...great arms/shoulders though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Back and abs too.......I actually think her Every-Day cuts.....look better than her Show cuts.....and that was a few years ago.......with BBP she has really progressed....much sharper cuts now...esp, abs! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

_When elite athletes were asked, ..."What part of your Sport is Mental?, What part Physical?" Many replied up to 90-95% mental.

When asked. "How much of yout training time is spent on Mental Training?" ...most replied 0 to 5%



(side-thought first)

Look at it this way.....you have an Energy Bank......100 units = 100%

One criteria for maintaining 100% day after day is good nutrition and recovery techniques. If you start the week at 100 units, spend 40 each day , and only replace 20....by the end of the week "your toast"

Not to start another argument over this quote....but this is what John Parrillo meant by:

"There is no such thing as Overtraining, just Under-Recovery"

(think of that in the Zen sense...we can argue it later, cuz if there is perfect recovery....there is NO overtraining!)

(side thought finished...it was a primer)

So when we W/O.......we have X amount of physical Energy....and X amount of (let's call it Mental ENERGY, but this really means everything else at your disposal) !

You would notice in those I train or have trained (I love to watch former trainees W/O and help others).......they don't recruit a lot of Mental Energy in the early W/U and work sets........but when it comes to the Big Positive Momentary Failure or Max Lift sets......Physical Energy is then Combined with Mental Energy for a Synergistic and Maximum result!

(You MUST save this "Special Energy" until it is Time)


We may Growl, bang the w8 around, use silent rage, circle like a shark, gather chi, whatever.......but you can tell the difference in Heart.....from a W/O drone...to someone who is Pain Trained.


The point is....that this FIRE, this HEART, this Mental Edge is available to everyone..........notice who uses and who does not!

If you want to make more progress in less time ....USE IT! 

DP
_


....keep that too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Keep it where.....now it's in two places here?  As long as Prince doesn't delete for space! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Here is good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

I wanted to change my avatar, do you know where the one from personal training went to (front)? 

Yes...here is good 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

give me a sec...


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

This one? You just want the front right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes, but the tiny one....that fits in the little box, Please?  

Yes the front...head optional?



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

How's this?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Awesome........and *Thanks*, seem kinda small LOL

Will I have trouble w/o a url....have in the past? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

It's the max size...I can make it bigger if I chop your head off 

You should be able to just upload...if not...rename it and upload it again.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's the max size...I can make it bigger if I chop your head off
> 
> You should be able to just upload...if not...rename it and upload it again.



Did that...took a minute to figure....the way we had it before was mostly body....I don't need a head ........and many Thanks! 

Sure you don't know where the old one is..it was perfect (you made it perfectly)? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

K...you can check the other attachment ( I reuploaded it) ...make sure you do a hard refresh (ctrl + refresh) or this is the original:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Huh......hard refresh is like high tech to me......I only see this one...which do you like better, this one is awesome Thank You? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

OMG...you're so funny...hard refresh...ya hold down the ctrl key and then hit refresh.

This one's great...they're both similar...I like this one's a little bigger?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

...there...looks good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

Thank You Leah  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 22, 2002)

Anytime


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

So my Medial Quad injury is not healing as rapidly as I would like! 

Looks like today will be my first 'calm' W/O in like 6-8 months.  Some stretching, maybe w/bar....light hams, and heavy calves! 

I hate being injured :totallysucks: :boobah:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

That sucks....make sure you post your W/O...I'd like to see


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That sucks....make sure you post your W/O...I'd like to see



See what...DP W/O like a   girl... ? 

Are you like that person who kicks people when they are down?  

DP

I may post calves...if the fork meets my mouth, I shower and get out of here!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

LMFAO! No ...just wanted to see how you work around it 

lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

I know...have to go......sys  

Most times I'd take the Pain to level 6 and back off......I'm trying  to train  smarter now a days!  

My Physical Therapist knows better that to ever say "Stop"....he tells me to go for mild Pain and then back off....what he doesn't understand is my definition of Mild Pain! 




DP


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2002)

Hey DP!

Sorry to hear the quad still hurts.  I hope it feels better soon.  At least you get to work out my gym is closed until after the new year.  I am hoping my friends rehabilition gym is open this week when I go home for Christmas so I can workout there if not I'm screwed.

Well, I wanted to wish you a Merry Christmas and wonderful New Year!  I leave tomorrow for NH and won't be back until after the new year and I probably won't be online.  So

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year

Oh yeah, are you still planning a group Cut after the New Year.  I hope so, I'm gonna need some extra motivation and nothing better than cutting as a group!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year
> ...



Thanks Jodi! 

Yes....it's a bad injury...but I had a good W/O (Wussy but good), I'll post that next.  A group cut would be killer.....butI'm bummed that the BULK was not as successful as I hoped for, damn people with Body Dysmorphia....they should not  be  allowed in a BULK! LOL 



Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to You Too!!!


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

BW = 219....which means I probably hit 200 pounds of LBM at 222-223....a long time goal, and am just under that now! 

So my W/O (only cuz you asked for it, to see how I work around my injury, lol)

*1a * Leg Extensions, super light 20 reps times 3 sets
*1b *  Back Squats, bar only, 10 reps...3 sets  90 sec RI

*2a *  Fronts squats, bar only  10 reps, 3 sets
*2b *  Sissy squats, 2 sets no w8, one holding a 25 plate (got deep w/o Pain, was amazed) 10 reps, 90 sec RI

*3a *  1 and 1/4 squats, bar only 10 reps, 3 sets
*3b *  Lying leg curls at 50% normal w8  80/10  100/10  120/10  90 sec RI

*4a *  Reverse calf raise, some call it toe raises, dorsal flexion, etc  4 sets of 15 reps
*4b *  Free Motion machine calves (best lateral tibia hit there is)  15/180  15/220  15/260  15/300 ..no RI

*5 *  Seated calf raise,sets of  2 plates/15, 3 P/15, 4P/15 , then a quadruple drop  4P/12 3P/10 2P/8 1P/25...partner RI

*6 * Standing Smith calf raises......to spent at this point so P=25 not 45#, per side,    sets of 1P/15, 2P/15. 3P/15 4P/15...then a quadruple drop  4P/12. 3P/8, 2P/8 1P/1...partner RI

Calves cramped when I stepped out of the car 15 minutes later!  


DP

(so 18 sets for legs, 18 for calves....unless you count SS's as one set) ....totally wussy


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2002)

DP if you plan on starting a group cut before I get back, 

COUNT ME IN!

Happy Holidays
Jodi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 24, 2002)

Just to "let it be known".....the stress of the season, the Holiday....which was just a mild hum in my head until a moment ago......is now a loud fucking BUZZ! 

Having gone through bouts of "minor" mental illness over the years.....I can feel  anxiety, depression, anger, paranoia...etc all at once.....totally related to the stress!  It's actually hard to think clearly when I get this way.......I hope my W/O saves me. 

I think the only hope......is to start the mental timer.......40 hours or so.....and everything will be alright! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 24, 2002)

K...for some reason...today is "Fucking Huge Torso Day"....legs looked good, shoulders arms chest decent.......but I looked like I ate a cow, my midsection being just too thick!  Problem is...doesn't feel like bloat 

So I have an interesting conversation with WARLORD  (National level competitor)...........he asks me seriously what's the value in bulking.   He said...when you cut...you just lose it all anyway (he has made a consistant 8 pound per year increase). Went on to say, he's tried it all........Massive w8 gain, Mini's, staying Lean...adding muscle...........bottomline....Purest Bulking just doesn't make sense to him anymore.  He's gonna stay lean and add LBM the slow drawn out way....and look good doing it!  

Those that have followed my postings know that I consider "off season" bulking (20-60 or more pounds)..."Old School", and that I consider Mini-Cycles...the way to go  (New School).........but it dawns on me, as I feel the fat I've recently accummul8ed saying to me...."I'm gonna be a bitch to get off"........that even the idea of 5 weeks....was too long...at least for me!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 24, 2002)

Yes!!!!! Finally! 

I thought 5 weeks was too freaking long too!


----------



## lina (Dec 24, 2002)

Hiya DP!

I liked your new resolution for this year...  spending time with my family is impt too and I know that I will realize it even more every time I go on vacation how wonderful it is and to stay off the puter!!! 

So, .....on to other things....er.r... when does this cut start?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 24, 2002)

First Monday in January if there is enough interest! 


(and if Prince gives the go ahead :go

Damn.....gave in and had a Detour bar during the drive.........I feel so guilty! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

I'm READY to CUT!  


....and NEVER BULK again! :nomorefat:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

I don't think I will ever bulk again either, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Almost did cardio today just for the hell of it...but didn't wanna be away too long...or listen to you yell at me, LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

But....time to eat...How do you eat healhty at your in-laws 'Sugar House"...oh well first breakfast was good.....cheese and eggs, bad coffee.......and there is always Ultra Size and cream  in the car for second breakfast 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't think I will ever bulk again either, lol.



I hereby promise (fuck you're gonna save this), never to make you BULK again!  (Didn't say anything about gaining LBM though    ) 





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Almost did cardio today just for the hell of it...but didn't wanna be away too long...or listen to you yell at me, LOL




Now that IS/Would have been,  a shit giving offense :gladyoudidn't:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I hereby promise (fuck you're gonna save this), never to make you BULK again!  (Didn't say anything about gainning LBM though    )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Well...when is your cardio, "once a week" up?  Wasn't it like a week ago?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

I dunno...so you mean I could have? ....I'll do it tomorrow then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

w8 till you *abs*solutely have too!  

Present opening time....back in a while 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Yeah...I'll go do abs/calves and cardio :absolutelyhaveto: 

Have fun


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I'll go do abs/calves and cardio :absolutelyhaveto:
> 
> Have fun




Thanks!  You have fun too......I have so much respect for you Wing/O on Christmas day....wish I could....may do abs at home.... may not 

Tomorrow.......I plan on kicking my own ass!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Why can't you w/o on xmas day?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Don't have a home gym anymore......bands don't do it for me. gyms are closed!

No little pink or blue w8's    


Dinner...BBS


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Oh...that sucks...our gym was open 10-2, and even if it weren't, we still have our free backup at the college, open 24/7


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

I feel "Slow" 

Thanks!   I like it! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

OK...the BULK ended a while OK.......but now it's "Official" 


*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

The CUT starts here:

BW  12/26/02

220.5

BF est 9.5%  (anticip8 skinfolds 1/6/03)

Goals:  1/6/03  be in the 8's  @ 216 or above

2/3/03  to be in the 7's  @ 212 or above

3/3/03  in the 6's @ 208 or above


Since I haven't weighed this much in years.......those are "minimal goals", as I don't know what to expect.  I have allowed for not quite 40/60 loss of LBM with BF.........but I may surprise myself and end up at 6% and 212, who knows 

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 26, 2002)

Why?

After all that work gaining, why not try a truley SLOW cut.  One where you look to preserve ALL LBM?  

Now that would be interesting and worthwhile to follow.

C'mon, DP!  Anyone can lose fat AND muscle!

Hell, I'd do it with you except I am still bulking.  Well, actually I am doing a 2 week mini-cut starting next week in which I hope to lose 5 poounds and then spend a few months adding muscle AND losing fat -- by watching kcals and supplementing with 1Test and 4AD through a series of mini-cyclesl but I digress.

If you lose 8 pounds of fat, you will be 212 at 6%.  Certainly you, DP, can lose oh 1/2 pound per week?  That would put you into April.  Is can extra 6 weeks or so not worth it?  After all, when you get back to 6% you'll look to add LBM without the fat right?

*LOSS THAT WEIGHT AND KEEP ALL THE MUSCLE!*  I challange you!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeaaahh Count me in on the cut as well!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Why?
> 
> After all that work gaining, why not try a truley SLOW cut.  One where you look to preserve ALL LBM?
> ...




Imagine that....maybe we should call my Journal..." DP's Slow cut to preserve LBM?"  

Yeah.....I'm in no hurry....the goals may have seemed mis-stated.....the ideal is 212 at 6%, or better  (mentioned)......and I don't think informed people sacrifice LMB on purpose unless on a quest for the stage.  Oops for got to mention the NPC Regional on 3/15....where 5% in my age group will place well! 

I'm in agreement, the slower the better........LBM is just too hard to come by to piss away!  

Now about this Challenge? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Why?
> 
> After all that work gaining, why not try a truley SLOW cut.  One where you look to preserve ALL LBM?
> ...




Imagine that....maybe we should call my Journal..." DP's Slow cut to preserve LBM?"  

Yeah.....I'm in no hurry....the goals may have seemed mis-stated.....the ideal is 212 at 6%, or better  (mentioned)......and I don't think informed people sacrifice LMB on purpose unless on a quest for the stage.  Oops for got to mention the NPC Regional on 3/15....where 5% in my age group will place well! 

I'm in agreement, the slower the better........LBM is just too hard to come by to piss away!  

Now about this Challenge? 

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Imagine that....maybe we should call my Journal..." DP's Slow cut to preserve LBM?"
> 
> ....
> ...



HMMM.  Lest one forget what one posted moments ago:



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_Since I haven't weighed this much in years.......those are "minimal goals", as I don't know what to expect. I have allowed for not quite 40/60 loss of LBM with BF.........but I may surprise myself and end up at 6% and 212, who knows



In other words:

- you planned on lossing muscle -- at a rate of 4 pounds per 6 of fat
- you hoped/dreamed/wished to be at 6%, not planned, as a minimum
- you planned to be at "208 or above"

and I was making that point that YOU SHOULD DO WHAT THE NEW TITLE SAYS!!!!!

Oh, lest I forget.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Yeaaahh Count me in on the cut as well!




What, you've only been BULKING for like 10 days... LOL  Have you even had 5 Detour Bars yet ...I don't think so Missy!  

OK...your in!  

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 26, 2002)

Umm, see above....don't want you missing my post again....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> HMMM.  Lest one forget what one posted moments ago:
> 
> 
> ...




TP. You've done a gr8 job pointing out the inadequacies of my "worst case scenario", maybe I should go back and post my "maximal" expectations, like I'm gonna gain 6 pounds of LBM, lose 6 pounds of BF and the scale is not gonna change! 

Truth is...."something" in between  is "going to happen"...........I was just pointing out the "worst" that could happen, knowing my body and previous cuts (the ones with cardio)........again, I'm in agreement..........Long and Slow! 

DP


and I was making a point of you making a point...so there LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 26, 2002)

1)  You never said that was worst case.

2)  If you did I missed it.

C)  My point (or one of them anyway) is that despite past performance, tendencies, etc. MAKE SURE you don't gain any LBM....i.e. take as much time as friggin necessary and lets see how long it takes.  As you said, no hurry.

4)  You are welcome for pointing out "your inadequacies"   (p.s. don't lump me into that lame-ass category, though, of someone chasing around others simply to argue...not my style!)

E)  I was also making the point that cutting, while and losing LBM, is ordinary.  Do something extraordinary!  It'll be far more interesting.

F)  You have indeed stated my goal, per mini-cycle -- gain 6 pounds of LBM and lose 6 pounds of fat.  Seriously.  Call me crazy.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

Dude, 1, 2 C, 4, E, F    :you'rekillingme:  


Please don't go 'Catabolic" in my Journal!    

Originally posted by Dr. Pain:  





> Since I haven't weighed this much in years.......those are "minimal goals", as I don't know what to expect.




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Dude, 1, 2 C, 4, E, F    :you'rekillingme:
> 
> 
> DP




 Fuck...that's the funniest thing I've ever seen TP!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 26, 2002)

Glad ya both liked it!

DP, I try never to go catabolic.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

OK.....2.5 days of "perfect"  (except missing a few meals LOL, but no cheats)

NOW....  this is what I h8 about cutting........carbs have been relatively low since I didn't tattoo APPLES and Grapefruits on Mrs. Pain forehead when she went to the market.   (requests don't seem to matter)  ...like 30 C a day, my plan was for 60-70 C.

So 3.5 pounds of water loss, and I look flat as a pancake.....mind you, still ALPHA MALE material....cuts, and veins, attitute, looking Pre-Contest.....but just like a woman's "boobs" go first on a cut.........my arms seemed so flat and small today, and it was fucking arm day.  :boofuckingbah:

The "other" thing that bothers me, I must have distended my gut somewhat from all that bloat.........I still feel like a baby pot belly pig at times! 


DPiggy


----------



## Yanick (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice journal DP.

I've been reading it for a while and i reallly admire your determination during the holiday season.  Your knowledge of your own body is also simply friggin amazing.

Just droppin in to say hi.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi Yan, Thanks 

Happy Holidays!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OK.....2.5 days of "perfect"  (except missing a few meals LOL, but no cheats)
> 
> NOW....  this is what I h8 about cutting........carbs have been relatively low since I didn't tattoo APPLES and Grapefruits on Mrs. Pain forehead when she went to the market.   (requests don't seem to matter)  ...like 30 C a day, my plan was for 60-70 C.
> ...




LMAO! 


Yeah...I'm still having the same problem w/ the whole gut thing :gross:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

You too?   Who knew?  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

So today's experiment w/coconut oil has gone OK.  I'm estim8ting I had somewhere close to 20 grams.  I saw proof positive that it is palatable when Mrs. Pain stuck about 2 tsps  on a spoon and 8 it off the spoon after dinner  (time for that EEEWWWW)...not only that....she usually has a sensitive stomach to foreign things...and had absolutely no trouble with the CO  

I got in 5 good meals, had a thoroughly entertaining afternoon.....and was able to post while the site was down.....all things considered......a pretty good day!  

Estim8ed totals  280 P  40 C  140 F   .....about 2540 cals

Problem was.....only 3 L
of water.......will do better tomorrow!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Right off the spoon? ...bet it tastes better than flax straight up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Right off the spoon? ...bet it tastes better than flax straight up



Maybe I'll try that tomorrow...MAYBE I WON'T 

(and I can swig flax)

Might fry my eggs in it though!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

I should hope you can swig flax! LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

So I fried my eggs in about 2 tsp of CO........looked shiney but taste gr8 

Lucky I get this stuff wholesale.....much cheaper than flax 

And Mrs. Pain reported this morning......her fat on a spoon, made her "heart race" about 1/2 later    Yhis is gonna be interesting


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmmm...that's interesting   Why would it do that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

We are hoping it's the Thyroid effect we are looking for!  

(suppose to stabilize eventually)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah...that's pretty cool...I gotta get some 

...so many little tricks, I love it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> (and I can swig flax)
> 
> DP



I have a mental image of DP carrying around a flask of flax in his inside coat pocket wherever he goes!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I have a mental image of DP carrying around a flask of flax in his inside coat pocket wherever he goes!




LMAO!   Yeah...Flax and Kahlua in coffee :eeewww:

So this Coconut Oil thing may get out of hand!  Mrs. Pain calls me and says she fried hers and SoP's (son of Pain)
eggs in it, they liked it...and then she spead some under the butter on his bagel.  Out of control I tell you.....now I have to order a freakin' case 

I hope nobody gets the shits or anything 

BW 218


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

LOL...you're making it sound too good


----------



## Robboe (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I have a mental image of DP carrying around a flask of flax in his inside coat pocket wherever he goes!



Concealed in a small brown paper bag, underneath his trench coat.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Concealed in a small brown paper bag, underneath his trench coat.



Exactly!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Nah....ya got that part wrong...he doesn't even wear a coat, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

You're so right   (eat that up)

I own one, somewhere....haven't worn it in 2-3 years....never goes below -10 degrees F here.... so no need! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You're so right
> 
> DP





> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You're so right
> 
> DP





> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You're so right
> 
> DP




...sorry...had to cause you did it to me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

told you to "eat it up"  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...you're making it sound too good



FYI...CO works melted into Newman's Balsamic 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

So I guess you have to heat it up every time you want to use it eh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So I guess you have to heat it up every time you want to use it eh?



Unless you eat it like Mrs. Pain, and the way you eat nut *butt*ers  

BTW.......my 16 oz jar (that we started yesterday) is getting lower.......I think wifey is an addict!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

K...that's it! I'm getting some tomorrow....I'll be drooling by the time I actually get some, lol...you make it sound so good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

It's not the taste......cuz I can't it taste much.....the food it's on taste gr8

....and as for wifey....she eats mayo on artichokes...eeeewwww


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

I want to make a post called "Hormonal Epiphany"


DP


----------



## Yanick (Dec 31, 2002)

Have a Happy New Year DP!  Don't go too crazy.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Have a Happy New Year DP!  Don't go too crazy.



Thanks Yan!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

So like I'm reading up on Coconut oil...article after article......some gr8 arguments.....some lack of science (mechanisms, enzymes, pathways) ...some flawed science (same criteria)...and some good old common sense which is invaluable.

Then things start getting a little biased..a little $$$ driven, some propaganda.....so I read Udo's 3 pages on on Tropical oils, and 2 on MCT's......and it's the same thing, a lttle better science,  perhaps some flawed assumptions.......a little finger pointing

...and what do you have?  Besides the "mine is better" impression I always get from Udo?

OK......here's what I get 

Coconut oil is GOOD, lauric acid is good, MCFA's are good...and the function all this plays in the body's good, Udo acknowledges the fat loss potential, and then dismisses it too quickly.

The CO people, are a little too "end all cure all" for me.......The energy, liver,  and most of the transport arguments make sense.....the mitachondrial info is flawed, and some statements on metabolism, and lipogenesis are too.

My deduction and experiment....and I really wanted more hows and whys to report:

3  T, 42 grams of CO
2  T, of Flax or Fish oil
1-2 yolks

and then the Naturally occurring fats in my cream and foods for a daily total intake of

120-140 F grams...combined with 1.5 to 1.6 X BW in P

and cycled carbs 30, 40, 70, 100, 30, 40, 70....however starts back at 30 on the 8th day

So

330-350 P
30-100 C
120-140 F  (ave 8 cals per gram)

Worst day to best day....  2500 to 2920

I WILL keep my body GUESSING! 

Call this a Mystery Clycled Zig Zag Program...Let's Rock! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

Cool 

*still haven't got it* lol


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2002)

Man, I just wanted to say "thank you" for keeping this journal open to the viewing public.  Every day I read it and every day I learn something new,  you and w8 really rack my brain, thanks.  I hope that some day I will be able to have as much knowledge of/control over my body as you do.
Your posts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow, thank you for the kind words.......

Happy New Year 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok......I know this is going to sound too mental.........but somethig I've learned from helping so many lose BF is....there are "No Shortcuts"  

So, continuing on my research........today's transient conclusions are that:

Yes.......MCFA's can and will help a sluggish metabolism.....the mechanisms (found some weak ones) are in place, energy is cre8ed with less effort by the body.....less strain on everything from the liver to the cell wall

But.......Having these MCFA's absorbed and utilized so quickly (and hopefully increasing our metabolic r8).....we are in a way circumventing the mitig8ting effects that long chain fats have on controling insulin, the backbone of our success having been using fat and fiber to control excess insulin.

So......the above is to be amended....CO is not to be the only fat source in a meal...and thus far actually hasn't been.  It will be combined with other fats, perhaps in smaller quantities but more frequently.......NEVER becoming the sole or majority fat source of any meal!

IR is still the problem.....Dr. Pain is still the cure! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

I was wondering when you'd get to that! I was thinking about insulin control as well


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Fucking sucks.........I don't like how simple, yet complex shit is! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

Even though my freakin modem cuts out every 20 minutes......

...and only because w8 thinks I'm gonna over exert myself . LOL

Here is my second "comeback" W/O since my injury....first one was in 7 days, this one weenie wussy W/O after purposely changing the split to allow 10 more days in between 

*W/U*
2 sets L/E
1 set Lying LCs
1 set LP

all light.....

*1a*  Back Squat...bar, 25 per side 45 per side...reps 12, 10, 10
*1b*  Hack Squat...sled...same w8's and reps
*1c*  Lying LC  80/12  130/10  180 /10  No RI between exercises 60 sec, and then 90 sec between sets

*2a*  Standing LC  35/12  55/10  75/8
*2b*  Seated LC  120/12  170/10  200/8   60 sec RI

*3a*  Adductor (no machine)  150/12  190 (stack, puny on Cybex)/12,  stack plus cookies of15 pounds..to lazy to hold w8 on, the other gym's stack  goes to 300 and that is still to light/12
*3b*  Abductor (yes machine)  same w8 and reps NO RI

*4a* Standing calf  25/80 18/120 15/180
*4b*  Seated calf 1P/50, 2P's/35, 3P's/25  No RI


Could do that all again pretty easily....stupid fucking injuries 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Yesterday's BW 217.75...that is all! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

So like I challanged w8 top this Duel...Calipers at 7 or 9 paces...err....places! 

To sweet'n the pot.......I'll even spot her 10 mm on a 7 sire.....or 8 mm on a 9 site (while her calves are "Chubby" oooh, I'm gonna catch it for that), her lower back is MUCH leaner than mine) 

Results  were to be posted in CSH: Stats..... Butt she's too "wussy" to accept the challage! 

Oh well...... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

STFU...I'll get 'em done ...and post 'em in MY journal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

...and I've *told* you.....lol

I only respond to "You Suck" or "GGGGRRRRR"....STFU while the goal in life of many here...does nothing for me! 

K...When??? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Sorry...that was a STFU moment  

Um...whenever Mel shows her face at the gym again?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Is that like a Kodak moment LOL? 

By Wednesday....we need an early read on "your" progress!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

K....I'll try


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

So I have been reluctant to post in my journal, some heard my story eslewhere......

It's called the "Human Condition" were "Stress" is to most catabolic thing know to man!

Anyway....it's been a month since my injury, today was the partial comeback W/O.

My BW had dipped to 213, today at a nicely cut 215.

Warm-up

2 set LE
1 set LC
2 sets high rep leg press, one set one leg LP

Smith Squats X  3
Back Leg up on Bench Smith one legged lunges X 3
Superset of Lying Leg curls and BB SLDL's X 3
Superset sitting and standing calves X 4
Squats X 3

all at 50-60% or normal weight, w/o Pain 

Problem is, there is a big knot or imperfection that is sore to the touch on the medial quad, 6-7 inches above the knees

Averaging 5 meals a day (previously only 4)  HP/HF  most times carbs at 30-40, the last two days...not today 70-80...today...back to 40 if I get 12 in my last meal as planned  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> all at 50-60% or normal weight, w/o Pain
> ...




Good!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

It's hard to hold back.......I can't believe I'm not gonzo and risking Re-Injury!

Thanks 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Me either actually....good control


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

I could say "Control" is my middle name, but I'll just say "thank you!"  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah...I know, lol


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It's hard to hold back.......I can't believe I'm not gonzo and risking Re-Injury!




I'm glad your quad is feeling better DP, and not that you need me to tell you or anyone else, but, do be careful!  You'd be saying the same to me if this was reversed here!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks Jodi! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

BW yesterday 216

So in an attempt to replace the chicken I usually have in meal one with "turkey sausage".....just for a change...lol (sausage not being the best choice)

We blindly buy a case (only came that way wholesale) of Shelton's Turkey Sausage Patties.........

Who knew that each patty had 14 F and only 8 P ? (so I need 2) 

Now I like fat, but 2 yolks, 1 T of CO....and then another 28 grams.......George Foreman...SAVE ME!  

Nuked them for speed, dried them out to much (sawdust w/flavor)...I figure I got rid of 50-70% of the fat.......George will help me tomorrow :crap:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

WTF are you doing eating that shit???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> WTF are you doing eating that shit???



Care to rephrase that.........MS Trident? 


Ingredients: Free Range Turkey Meat, Turkey Fat, water, Salt and Natural Spices

Shelton's is considered pretty clean...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

damn mmafiter 

sorry.....just saw sausages, and sara lee cake....wondering who's on the other end of that modem   

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Funny! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

How's your leg doing?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Strange you should ask....tried to see my Physical Therapist friend after my W/O on Friday, but he wasn't there........When I stand, quads slightly flexed, but w/knees bent....there is a big sore bump/bruise/lump...right in the middle of the medial quad.....it's kind of scaring me to go heavy untill I know how bad it is...and that was gonna be Monday! 

Thanks for asking..

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Hmmmm...speaking of bruises...I have bruises all up and down my legs from something ???

w8 till ya get it checked


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

Ya Think?  What are your's from, or do we want to know? 

(I will go 65-75% only...back off at major Pain)



So Turkey Sausage update: 

1.5 minutes of nuking to defrost on a papaer towel.....est. fat loss 5-7 grams

 George Foreman grilled their little turkey brains out....at least 1 T more fat loss.....blot dry...1-2 more grams........remaining fat....5-7 grams

Taste....about 1000 % better
Hassle, about 500% more

Net gain....500% of something....I don't know what 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Sounds gross, lol.


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Ingredients: Free Range Turkey Meat, Turkey Fat, water, Salt and Natural Spices
> 
> ...



That actually sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh I love sausages.  Especially these yummi bacon wrapped sausages they have at the grocery store deli....

But I stay away from them cuz I can't eat just one and they're super fatty, full of sodium and other nasty ingredients.


I hope your leg checkout comes back clear.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks  CLP 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

OK........caught the Dean of the Physical Therapy Dept in the locker room before my W/O....

It wasn't a strain...it was a tear (stupid tolerance to Pain) and I now possess an "Intramuscular Hematoma"  Yep.......use it to much and it can bleed more, in rare cases become
infected.....don't use it and it turns into scar tissue and can calcify.

After the workout......while receiving some ultrasound, and cross-friction massage.......I learn it was not only the VMO  (vastus medialis)...but it's also right were the tendonous part of the adductor magnus connects or ties-in.


The good news is....I can use it as long as it doesn't hurt, LOL....define hurt? 

So in typical Pain Fashion......my undaunted 4th Wussy W/O in 5 weeks

* W/U *

2 sets LE
2 set LP (stretch)
2 sets LC

* 1 *  Squats 6 sets times 8 reps, only went to 315

* 2a *Leg Extensions 6 sets, 10 reps each  to 70%  NO RI
* 2b *Lying Legs Curls, 6 sets 8 reps each  to 70%....NO RI, CONTINUOUS

* 3a *Seated calves 15 reps, 6 sets...NO RI
* 3b *Standing calves 12 reps, 6 sets ....NO RI..CONTINUOUS

Now what I don't understand is.....my partner Dr J..does cardio (I tell him not to)...so we do these last 24 sets sets w/no rest......and he is like panting from being so winded, whining, freaking ready to fall down....I mean WTF good is cardio if your oxygen uptake and your endurance SUCK!  


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

Can you tear it anymore?  Is it healing now?  OK, its sounds painful and then I see you did squats.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes.....re-injury is a big risk here....they want me to use it, but not hurt myself......

I don't know what that means to a normal person, but to me that means go until the tendon starts ripping off the bone and then back-off a hair LOL j/K    (well sort of kidding)

This is the most conservative I have ever been 

I guess I am healing, I actually know a faster way to deal w/scar tissue.....but they treat me for free....so it's ultrasound and massage for now. 


Thanks Jodi! 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

Well heal fast and be conservative!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!   


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 20, 2003)

Ouch. Injuries suck.  

Heal up quickly! I am scared your inability to cause yourself pain will be taken out on others. 

You mention a faster way to heal scar tissue, do you mean rolfing?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRR!!!!



WTF was that for?  I took it easy, enjoyed myself......even if my partner was haven't any fun 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Ouch. Injuries suck.
> 
> Heal up quickly! I am scared your inability to cause yourself pain will be taken out on others.
> ...



Yes.....Ida Rolf rules, but I have a faster way......kind of last resort.

Now I am NOT recommending this.......but DMSO (which I 'm allowed to sell as an Industrial Solvent only).....works damn well to scavenge and dissip8 scar tissue.

It's been about 12 years since I've studied it, out of 400 plus studies....it only had negative effects on chicken embryos and Honey Bee (damn it really fucked up the Bees)...a few days ago a Biology Doctor8 student tried to tell me it was carcinogenic.......but couldn't recite didley (so check it out if you ever intend to use it).....My therapist and I compared notes today..and agree it's just the smell that's foul....You smell like a bad barbeque for about  3 days the second it touches your skin, LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Doesn't look like it, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

Legs are my "Easy Day"........I could have done that X 3 

Enjoyed the NO RI stuff...will have to do that again soon! 


DP


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

You're not giving that to me are you? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're not giving that to me are you? lol



You probably couldn't do it.....too easy anyway 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

*ahem*......progress report???? *taps foot*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *ahem*......progress report???? *taps foot*



I was gonna....

OK...so I missed a free Ultrasound appt last week........and I didn't do the recommended
stretches as I am "hypermobile" and don't like to stretch (long story, but suffice it to say, I can put my hands flat on the ground with my legs str8....with no stretching)

...and although my BW has been running 215.5 to 216...for some retentive reason I was 219 today...

So the last "Comeback W/O" hopefully

W/U

2 LE
2 LC 
1 LP

* 1 *  Made a vertical leg press  out of the Smith off of a flat bench....only went to 4 sets  X 8 reps with 4 plates on a side (light by my standards)

* 2 *  1 and 1/4 Squats....only going to 5 X 315, held the stretch/contraction at both levels....4 sets

* 3 *  Hack Squat, jumping off the platform for the first 2 sets (only 2 plates per side), then a normal 3 set, heavier

* 4a * Lying LC 3 X 8 reps no RI to 80%
* 4b * Seated LC 3 X 8 reps no RI to 80%
* 4c * Standing LC 3 X 8 reps, 60 sec RI

* 5a *  Seated Calf 25, 35, 50 reps no RI
* 5b *  Standing 3 X 15 reps 30 sec RI


No Pain.....but ALL PAIN  


DPuffy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh...and 1 Nasty Ding were the Standing leg curl machine bit me above the achilles when I let my foot come out from under the pads at the end of the last set before letting the tension off the w8......Stupid Machine 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> DPuffy



lmao! 

K...so, that just sounds like a squat on a bench?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

btw...I did cardio this morning....and no I don't mean exercise...I mean writing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao!
> 
> K...so, that just sounds like a squat on a bench?




Nope...you lay back on the bench....feet and legs in the air.  Place the bar just below the instep and roll the "catches"
open  (bar ends up in the middle of the bootom of the foot).......use the safetys.  Then it is just like a leg press, but harder...as you press str8  upwards  


Thanks for doing Cardio...the right kind for today LOL....keep going if you can/want.......I will edit later when I get off early. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Very cool....but only for you to do...not for me to do


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Very cool....but only for you to do...not for me to do



You suck!   You "knew" I was thinking about putting that in your W/O  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Of course I did, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

w8...w8  Please help me, please 


I need you to design a leg W/O for me........I'm at 85-90%....and really need your help!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

you must be joking?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> you must be joking?



I am.....I can't "go through with it"...I was gonna show you STUBBORN! :badDP: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Good...cause I was only gonna give you one of your own workouts


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

"as will I be giving to you"  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Forgot to mention that my BW was all over the map last week because so was my water

M 219....Puffy
T 217....very cut
W 217...not as sharp
T 216....pre-flat
F 215....flat but cut
S 216....better...more veinage


Point being....my Body Dysmorphia i s driving me fucking Crazy 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

BD is very fucking annoying...it's never good enough...I look back at my pre-comp pics where I was about to pull out of my comp...and I'm wondering what fucking ass I was bitching about!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

I know......

I need a "perfect" week!   (from both of us)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

BW 218.5...who'd thought 140-150 grams of Carbs yesterday would make me hold so much H2O 

Last "comeback W/O" that I'm gonna be acountable for...and my Freakin' Partners are hurt or low energy.  So I adjust Dr. J, the Chiropractor ...lol, (hurt his lower back snowboarding)...and send him to the corner Yes/No machines...

and I force Power K to Squat

W/U

2 L/E
2 L/C
2 L/P

*1*  Fronts Squats, 8 sets....8, 8, 8, 8, 6, 6, 5, 5  ...150 sec RI

*2a*  BB SLSD's....3 X 8.....0 sec RI
*2b*  DB SLDL's....3 X 8.....90 sec RI

*3*..L/E......4 sets...40, 50, 60, 70 reps....partner RI....fuckers made me sweat......sweating made me lose my concentr8tion on the last set..lost count and added 10 "Penalty reps" LOL 

*4a* Seated Calves 4 X 20....20 at 4 plates felt gr8...should have went heavier.....0 RI
*4b*  Free Motion Calves...4 X 20.....90 sec RI


Sucky, low energy, and too easy! giving myself the 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 3, 2003)

> Yes/No machines...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

*3..L/E......4 sets...40, 50, 60, 70 reps*

That's not right!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I know......
> 
> I need a "perfect" week!   (from both of us)



Two "Perfect" food days for me! 

(.....ummm..wonder how w8 is doing? )

Water is a little short......

How about 10 Liter Friday!?" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah...I lasted one day 

I just went grocery shopping though so I'm gonna stuff myself on spinach tomorrow 

10 litres? ...how 'bout I make it to 6.5? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

How long?  :youareoutofcontrolagainfoodwise:



Wed 6.5
Thurs 7
Fri 8-10


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

How long what? No I'm not....I was perfectly controlled as i ate those things  

J/K....I'm not out of control....I'll be good.....no more nuts...Pinky swear


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

LMAO..."PinkY Swear?"  

Is that all I needed to do all of this time or is this another ruse? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

.....What?  You don't do pinky swear?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

If that's what it takes........mgyou'readorkette: 

I sense that you'd break a PS as easily 

OT

Leah...can you find that caffeine post with the 4 point summary from T-mag......I have checked everywhere except your BBP (journal keeps coming up on the search)...and I'm to  to go in there? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

Okay....gimme about 8 hrs....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

My understanding is today is a rest day! 

Thanks! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

quote:
Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy 
just curious why you're against the coffee and gum?  



If I tell you, you will just argue with me. 

Butt you can be useful as you have been lately....I understand there is an article in the current T-Mag that I don't have time to review on caffiene......I would even feel indebted if you did a brief review in Diet and Nutrition.

Want to take is a step further, the late Dan Duchane told me that coffee interferes with insulin regulation (and to avoid it on a cut)via the ??? Randell, Randele, some spelling, cycle. It is something I have never found in physiology texts. Do Chicken Daddys fish??

Here is a lead:

Caffeine inactivates the enzyme phosphodiesterase, allowing large amounts of glucose and triglycerides to flow into the blood stream. In this respect caffeine produces an effect similar to that of stress.


I want w8 to "do" the research on gum, the sugar alcohols associated with "an addicts" inability to control portions....and someone, has got to post some definitive research on "sweet tastes" contributing to hyperinsulinemia! (use that in your caffiene serch too) 


DP


TCD<, I just got second hand info that the T-Mag article is devastating to coffee drinkers, and had to see for myself. 

http://www.t-mag.com/articles/214app.html

An excerpt:




1) Caffeine intake (in all of its forms) decreases whole body glucose disposal (carbohydrate uptake) by 15-30%.

2) Caffeine intake decreases skeletal muscle glucose disposal by 50%.

3) When consumed with a standard carbohydrate breakfast, caffeine decreases insulin sensitivity, leading to large increases in blood insulin. But even in the face of this insulin surge, blood glucose doesn't disappear at a normal rate. When the body can't take up carbohydrates properly (as when drinking coffee), it releases loads of insulin to help out. However, the coffee actually prevents the insulin from doing this job and you end up with high insulin and glucose. That, my friends, is the serum profile of the obese, type II diabetic.

4) Caffeine decreases insulin sensitivity for at least three hours (this is the duration of the longest study they've performed), but the true duration of the effect isn't known. I speculate that it's at least five hours, the half life of caffeine. 

DP


__________________

Located on  this page of my journal


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> My understanding is today is a rest day!
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



For me or you? I rested yesterday....got legs today.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

Do I Dare go in there?

Thank you so much!  ;p 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> For me or you? I rested yesterday....got legs today.



I've totally lost track of time.......

I guess you have your W/O then....LOL 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

wow...what a Wussy W/O on that page...that link should go? 


bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

It's not as bad as my current journal LOL

Yes...I have my workout


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

End of Week report: BW's

M 218.5
T  218
W 217
Th 217
F  217

So I guess I weigh 217...lol


Todays W/O just cuz it was fun 

*1 * Swiss Ball Shoulder Press  4 sets....partner(s) 0 RI

*2 *Seated  Militiary BB 4 sets (one was a 'penalty' for Dr J. slouching forward despite warnings)

*3a *  Machine Laterals 3 sets  0 sec RI (freaking stack is too light)
*3b *  DB Lateral Raises  Partners RI

*4a *  One Arm Cable front Raises (handle) 3 sets 0 sec RI
*4b *  Two arm DB Front, Hammer grip 3 sets, Partners RI

*5a *  BB Shrugs  3 sets 0 sec RI
*5b *  Inverted grip V-bar Cable Uprights (stack to small again)  3 sets Partners RI

*6a *  Prone Swiss Ball Rear Raises 3 sets...0 sec RI
*6b *  Cable reverse Flyes sitting backwards on the preacher bench....3 sets, Partners RI

*7 *  Free Motion Seated Cable Press...OMG I love to watch people shake 3 sets, Partners RI




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

7 Free Motion Seated Cable Press...OMG I love to watch people shake 3 sets, Partners RI


....that's a cable?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

It's a long metal rope/cord attached to a w8 stack 

Some piss poor machines have tethers 

Anyway...Free Motion Shoulder...has a  seat..with bilateral cables coming out of it at floor level, just wider than shoulder width.  So not BB, not DB, but handles and cables, and a pressing movement. 


This is your next Shoulder W/O btw 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah...looks good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

K......bored posting

Walked from the gym in the snow.....:beautifulbutslippery:  I hope that wasn't to much Cardio for this year 

 Never try to train Physical Therapy and Exercise Science majors, cuz they read and "know" to much...lol

(and one of their asses is gonna be sore like never before tomorrow)   (20 minutes I'll never see again)

Made a good trade, traded a box of Detours for a haircut.....once pumped...OMG, what a difference "Shorter Hair" makes,  :fuckinghuge:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

*I hope that wasn't to much Cardio for this year*

That's pathetic....and fuking funny!

*OMG, what a difference "Shorter Hair" makes, :fuckinghuge:*

And that's just fuking funny!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

I guess you don't need TV either?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

I think that is a Yep...I don't? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Yeah...that's what it is LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

*Weekly report*

(this always brings lots of interuptions...I may log them)

Very Catabolic week. 

BW range 218 on Mon to 214 today...many missed meals...and low water yesterday after good water the day 
before...so I'm sure some of it is dehydration.  problem is with being too busy...and getting home late, I get some meals up to 2 hours late...and eat dinner too late for a bedtime meal.......hate this 

Wednesday for some reason.....I was a total blurr....possibly from a hard W/O week....every W/O rocked! 

(patron and phone...lol)

So many highlights: (phone again)

Partner doing 140 reps of squats in 8 sets and complaining all week....total "Fuel" 
High Rep finishing sets for chest and  back W/O's

Today's W/O

My partner was racking the Smith for shoulder presses as I walked in and I said oh no...no pressing ....yet 

1)  Cable upside down grip...(fist) laterals, 3 sets
2)  DB thumb over laterals 3 sets
3)  Smith WG uprights 4 sets
4) Fixed BB, body against a pole front raises, 4 sets
5) Tried to make a ultra WG shurgs out of the cable stacks, seated...3 sets...interesting hit...high up
(another customer)
6)  Reverse cable flyes sitting backwards on a preacher for rears, 3 height adjustments, one each set, 3 sets
7) Bent over two hand cable rear raises..sitill on preacher, ass and bottom of stomach almost touching the bench. 3 sets
8) cable laterals....2 sets

then...since we only had 10 minutes left

*9a*  We have plates w/handles built in...so front raises, 10 reps, 5 sets no RI
*9b*  Same plates....shrugs, one in each hand, 12, 15, 15, 20, 25 reps....no RI
*9c*  Hammer Shoulder press 8, 9, 10, 12, 15 reps.....NO REST!

OMG was that fun.......Dr. J was sweating bullets....didn't make reps on the last set...got 11.....

His metabolism will be jacked till noon or LATER...Good for his contest prep....Bad for his archery meet tomorrow! LOL 

DP


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2003)

Can you please answer some questions I have about your w/o's?
Do you want me to post them here? (I don't want to interupt your journal....oops to late,sorry)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

It's OK.....just don't make me explain volume and INTENSITY....K? 

(all of my partners have awesome shoulders, probably TG's and Dr. J's best body parts...they call  it "Shoulders by Pain)

Forgot to mention that my usually "loose" shirt is "tight" as fuck right now.

Ok...fire away....be prepared for interuptions...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2003)

lol. Damn my question was about volume and intensity.  Well I guess that is out.lol

Another question is what does it mean when you write out your excersise numbers like this?:

9a
9b

Am I correct in assuming that means superset?

Why no questions on volume and intensity by the way?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes....that is a superset....which actually means opposing muscle groups....but we us it instead of bi-set in this case.

That was a triset...if it had 4 or more exercises, it would be a "giant set"

The reason why is that I don't want to spark a debate.....the same way we assign  Nutritional programs  individually, we
create W/O's based on what is or can be most effective for an individual.

I'm a high w8, high volume interspersed with heavy lower volume compound movements, alternating volume isolation movements...and period shock kind of guy.

Sometimes we go heavy only........sometimes longer RI's on early movements, picking up the pace in the later part of the W/O...point is, it's always different! 

Some of my W/O's are in the training forum...just use my name and the body part in a search....

If your questions on volume and intensity are non-combatable/debatable...I will entertain them here.  I hoped that helped


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2003)

That helped a lot, thanks.  

Actually I wanted to question the volume of your workouts becuase I agree with them.  
After working out for a number of years and trying a lot of different training splits, high volume, low volume, etc.  I have come to the conclusion that high volume works best for me for most body parts (except for legs fo some reason?).  My shoulder w/o's are high volume and people criticize me for it, saying "shoulders get a lot of work with chest...blah, blah, blah." But if I don't go high volume I don't grow.  

So I was going to ask you why when ever you give someone a workout it is almost always high volume?  Do you feel that everyone or most can benefit from it?  I feel that the rule of overtraining is sometimes grossly exaggerated.  Also how long do your w/o's typically last?  My workouts are high volume but rarely go over an hour. 

thanks for the input.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

First..."There is no such thing as Overtraining, there is only Under Recovery!"  (John Parrillo)

Some may have to think about this in the zen sense....there can't be OT if there is adequate recovery.

Next....my W/O's use to go 60-75 minutes, with slightly longer RI's and more jabbering....now..ALWAYS under one hour...many going 50-55 minutes.

What you have described above is what takes the average trainee, ages to figure out......what works and what doesn't. especially for individual bodyparts!...My Compliments 

DP


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2003)

thanks a lot.

Do you mind if I interupt again sometime if I have a question?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

You're Welcome...yes...anytime 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

*Weeky Update*

Where to begin...

BW 

Mon 216
Tues 213.5  Doctor's office, electric scale
Wed 216  ...8 L
Thur 216 ... 2 L
Fri 215

So I think my Doctors scale may be off...lol

Monday was weird W/O, combined legs with chest....got a good chest W/O, but legs suffered....took a lot of air to SS and Triset. I'm not worried about my legs.....lol

Wednesday, broke in a new partner...so wussy W/O there too
Thursday..only Time for abs

Today, I had a little pent up aggression to get out...and used SoP's CD again.......I'm not sure everyone appreciated "Living Dead Girl"......too fucking bad.....

Compliment of the day..after offering Mr. Paris a little DP type encouragement on his heaviest set of squats....he slaps me on the back and says and as he pulls his hand away .... 'Damn!  Your rear delts are BIGGER than my Outer Sweep!" 



Shoulders:



*1 * Hang Clean and Press,  3 sets 8, 6, 6 I LOVE THESE! 

*2 * Seated BB press, 5 sets 12, 12, 10, 8, then quintuple drop...what a 'mother' 8 + 6 + 5 + 4 + 5..fucking ouch! :shit:

*3a * DB front raise, 3 sets X 8, no RI
*3b * Two hand rope cable between legs front raise 3 X 8, 60 sec RI

*4 * BB Smith Shrugs...3 sets..no RI
*4b * DB shrugs, TUT on last rep 8-10, 3 sets...60 sec RI

*5a * Lean Away DB laterals 3 sets 8, No RI
*5b * Cable laterals, start from behind the back 3 X 8, TUT the last 3 reps of each set, 60 sec RI

Right in between the  the above sets, and then on (after the second exercise)..I made Dr. J pose ...1-2 poses per break..he freakin was hating life! 

*6 * Seated one arm cable rear pull, 3 X 8, no RI
*6b * Lying on side, rear raise, watching  that the arm stays in line/plane with the shoulder, only raise to 11:00, and full descent, w/tension, 3 X8 , 60 sec RI

Then some more posing....1/4 turns, once thru the mandatories/


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Weeky Update*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> *1 * Hang Clean and Press,  3 sets 8, ,6, 6 I LOVE THESE!
> ...



You're an ass   lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

You have an Ass   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes I do


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Don't for a second think I didn't get that... 

OK...L8 weekly udate!

As the journal title implies.....a very slow cut....but I am seeing changes positive changes....

Missing 1-2 meals a day Thursday though Sunday was bad...and water has only been 4-5 L...I need 5-6 consistently 

BW

Mon 213.5
Tues 213 (same Doctor's scale)
W-Fri 215

Weekly Highlights:


We did this in an hour   Highlight was when we were moving to a better squat rack...Braindead, drained Dr. J says "I'll get these, you go rack up over there"  CRASH! ...The dumbfuck took 3 plates off one side of the bar. leaving 3 on the other......bent the clip and almost took out a glass door and windows to the aerobics room, bar fell str8 over...and waved about 3 feet left and right until it ended bar up, sticking in 3 w8's...LMAO! 

*1 * Squats, reps 5-8, 6 sets, pyramiding w8

*2 * Hack Squats, 6 sets at 8 reps, pyramiding w8

*3 * L/E,  6 sets 10-12 reps, pyramiding w8

*4a * Yes Machine, 3 sets X 10..stack
*4b  * No Machine, 3 sets X 10..stack

*5 * Lying L/C, 6 sets...10 reps, pyramiding w8

*6a * Seated Calves, 6 sets, 15 reps...pyramiding w8
*6b * Standing Calves, 6 sets, 10-12 reps....pyramiding w8

A missed Chest W/O

...And something is definitely "better" about my Shoulders......we have been concentr8ting on pounding them  and isol8tion exercises.....and I am seemingly "Wider" and or have more taper.  Something? 

Also...after an "All Clear" on my first annual/bi/tri annual?? Dematological scan.....TG (who is now going to stay in town ...lol) gave me a few tans and some serious lotion......after two tannings......I'm darker  (and of course looking more defined) ...than Dr. J who has been tanning for his contest...go figure?

That's about it...till next week

DP

p.s  and to my credit......after the intial 2/3 of an U-Turn...only one small piece


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Missed chest W/O?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah...rare....  (Mrs. Pain wanted me to go to the Doctor's w/her)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Weekly Report:

BW

M  212.5
T   214
W  off
Th 215
F   212.5

makes no sense this week...only one hell day, and *goodness* otherwise

Highlights:

Todays Shoulder burnout for my Partner who is 2 weeks and one day out:


1) Rotator W/U
2a) Cable lateral raise
2b) Cable front raise
3) Cable rear reverse flyes
4a) DB Laterals
4B) DB fronts
5) DB bentover or prone rears
6a) NG upright..cambered
6b) Seated Shrugs
7a) Machine laterals
7b) Seated  machine press

All 3 sets each except 4b was 4

So we have 5 minutes left to pose.....just quarter turns and his routine.....poor guy couldn't raise his arms for a front double bi....LOL 

And the best W/O was chest....:

1) Incline BB
2) Incline Smith to the Neck
3) Incline DB's
4) Incline DOMINATRIX
5) Incline DB Flyes
6) Incline Cable Flyes

Exercises 1-4, four sets each, single drop on the last DOMINATRIX, 3 sets each on the Flyes 

This produced some site specific muscle soreness , dead freakin center in each of the "Upper" pecs... 

That's about it, boring week...

DP


----------



## oceangurl01 (Mar 7, 2003)

Dr. Pain, now im down to 30 carbs a day .... if i start having 70 carbs a day(from your shopping list) starting tomorrow.. is that gonna make me gain a little weight and body fat???? (of increasing 40 grams of carbs)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

So...do you do the workouts first...and then give 'em to me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So...do you do the workouts first...and then give 'em to me?



No..I showed you what I was gonna do for chest and you chose an easier version...and we did/made  the shoulder programs  at the same time..and you did your's..it just happened to look like mine...esp w/the pressing at the end and the 3 X Laterals (my ideas for you...lol)

So...we really do these at the same time...they are not Hand-Me-Downs  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

lmao!...I don't mind your hand-me downs...if they're good enough for you, they're good enough for me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao!...I don't mind your hand-me downs...if they're good enough for you, they're good enough for me



 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Weekly Update

Cheats = none

W/O's = hardcore

Rest = too many naps

Tanning = pleasureable


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

LMFAO!  


DP

p.s I'll just add BW's later....LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

The Real Weekly Report:

Only 1-2 Naps...lol

BW

M  212.5
T   211.34  (worried me 12 pounds since X-Mas)
w  Off
T   214 (aspirin for thinner blood on leg day, night before and early morning, always does that to me)
F   213.5

At 211.34  I felt the loss was too quick, and some LBM had been sacrificed......I have cuts/size/ better taper....but not the usually depth and clarity of the cuts.....BF, Hydration, something is off..... 

Hightlights:

A triple drop Smith Shrug set (4th set) yesterday...15, 10, 15 reps, Supersetted with Olympic Cambered Upright rows...

and Monday's chest:

*1 *  Flat DB...5 sets..

*2 *  Incline smith....4 sets...120 RI, last set quad drop 
*3a *  Swiss ball flyes, 4 sets  8.....concentration on lowering hips, leaning back, expanding chest, wide, wide, wide...0 sec RI
*3b *  Low Incline DB press....10, 12, 15, 18 reps 120 sec RI

*4 *  Flat bench cable flyes..12, 10, 8 ...




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Why do ya do that? :curious:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Nap...Worry...or Body Dsymorphia? 

Or the aspirin.......Although I have good breathing technique.....I'm still prone to "Squat Headache"...I think it's the intensity of movement.....aspirin thins the blood and seems to elevi8 the headaches.....otherwise 3 days of scambled brains (the kind of headache that throbs if you move too fast, even roll over in bed)  




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Cool...I never knew/thought of that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

The downside is that it masks Pain..and if you W/O injured, you have to know your body very well not to aggrav8 and make the injury worse! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Yeah...I knew that part


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Your so smart...where did you hear that..


DP


----------



## Robboe (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Or the aspirin.......Although I have good breathing technique.....I'm still prone to "Squat Headache"...I think it's the intensity of movement.....



I get that on leg press drop sets.

A nasty throbbing at the back of the head. It's why i leave my drop set to be the last set on the press and then all i have less is less demanding exercises like extentions of leg curls.

I did legs earlier and i can still feel a slight pulse in my head, four hours after.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I get that on leg press drop sets.
> 
> A nasty throbbing at the back of the head. It's why i leave my drop set to be the last set on the press and then all i have less is less demanding exercises like extentions of leg curls.
> ...



TCD...you may want to try my technique...I swear it's worth the change in prostaglandin production for those few hours.

L/P drops rule   I like to make the newbies yak on a quintuple, sextuple, septuple dropsets. ...lol




DP


----------



## Robboe (Mar 16, 2003)

Where is your technique noted?

And yeah, press drop sets fucking own, but it's awful/hilarious when your legs totally give out and your left with your knees stuck in your chest, trying to look round for anyone who may have seen you to come and help.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Above....Just have to know your body and not injure yourself when Pain is being masked...

about 1000 mgs of Aspirin at bedtime the night before...and another 1000 mgs in the morning or before your W/O (unless you have a problem w/aspirin)   (in theory, it should work w/much less...but I sleep like a baby on it) 




DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Weekly Update:

BW's

M 213
T Vacation
W Vacation 
T 215  (water inbalance)
F  214.5

It was a "Heavy Week"....not because I lifted heavy, because "If it felt HEAVY is was Heavy!"  

Except for Chest....I had to help my partner get ready for a show this weekend, so Thursday was a total upper body "depletion" W/O....lot's of time devoted to posing...etc.....And today was an Ordinary Shoulder W/O

Highlight:

Flyes...3 sets each

*High cable flye*

*low cable flye* 

*Swiss ball low cable flye*

*Middle cable flye* 

*med incline DB fly* 

*flat db fly* 

*flat BB press* 100 Reps

*Incline BB press* 75 Reps

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't wanna say anything but.....psycho


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't wanna say anything but.....psycho



WHAT?   You did a similar W/O sychette:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

...yeah...but I didn't do no 100 reps


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

I know, I wimped....w/o all those "pesky flyes"  I can normally do a lot more at the end of a W/O 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Please! LOL!

So um...how come ya get "addicted" to high volume?  ...Mel hated it at first too..and now if we don't go psycho she wonders which one of us did the workout and wussed out


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

You know when "It's for you!" 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

Weekly update:

BW
M 213
T 210.5 (DPleting)
W 211
T 211
F 210.75

Highlights:  I had some time alone.....made my partner take a few days off after his show.....low key week, tired of a lifetime of kicking my own ass! 

Shoulders

1a Seated Smith
1b Swiss Ball DB press, 4 sets, no RI...not even between sets

2a Behind the back cable laterals
2b DB Laterals, 3 sets, no RI at all

3a Rope Cable fronts between legs
3b DB fronts, 3 sets, no RI at all

4a Standing reverse cable flyes (rears)
4b Prone rear DB raises. 3 sets , no RI

5a Smith BB Shrugs
5b BB WG upright rows, 3 sets, no RI

35 minutes, minimal rest between SS's, for a few small interuptions to hurt other people!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

Pre-weekly update:

A day or two ago I was trying to figure out where my Nutritional program was/is at.  Seems I miss a few meals a week cuz we have been almost too busy.  I add a few meals when I can...so it probably looks like o-2 days at 4 meals (like yesterday, glad it was an off day), 3 or so days at 5 meals and at least 2 days at 6 meals...kind of like a NOT on purpose cycling....and I can tell it is NOT optimal!

Thus...I'm average 5 meals a day at 300 P 50 C and 125 F, with at least 2 days at 360 P 100 C and 150 F, Just guessing about 2700 plus  or minus calorie average...

I'm losing not quite one pound a week over time...and it's like 60/40 or worse  LBM/BF

Bottomline: Time to be more SERIOUS and CONSISTENT

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

I've been serious all along...you need to get serious 


J/K!  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

The J/K saved your Ass 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

*:angel:*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

RIGHT!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm losing not quite one pound a week over time...and it's like 60/40 or worse  LBM/BF



Andrew, what bodyweight are you aiming to nail by the end of this cut? Or are you just on-going until you're happy?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

Andy? LMFAO


----------



## Robboe (Apr 4, 2003)

He doesn't like being refered to as that?

I'll edit.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

lmao...I don't know...but it was funny!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes I dislike it...and now she's gonna use that to peeve me I bet.....

Thanks for changing it TCD   When I grew up in the Bahamas, the English girls all called me, Ondy  (On-dy)..drove me nuts...lol

I was hoping for 212 at 6%....but I'm stuck in "life happens" mode and it's looking like 205-208....literally "No Change" but age for a year.  I think the high point was in December almost 224 at just under (I hope) 10%....

When it gets warmer, I get leaner, so we'll see 

DP


----------



## Robboe (Apr 4, 2003)

Bah, just get fat and go to flab acceptance groups.

Ironic how you get fat acceptance groups and yet you'll never find cocaine-addiction acceptance groups, eh?


Anyway, so you're around the 210lb mark now, yeah? What bf% or there abouts?

And seriously, how much visible difference is it to you going from 8% to 6%?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

8% to 6% is dramatic..more vascularity, striations, depth of cuts....and an illusion of being bigger.  Given a constant BW..lower BF almost always looks bigger.

I can't just get fat...and I could use a post bulk accepetance group, as I seem to have a little redistribution of BF since.......I was sufferig from VAT blues...still very lean in the legs, chest, arms and shoulders....I ran some figures at 7.2%  to as high as 8.7%...but I didn't submit to fat testing for fear of failure 

My best guess...7.6 to 8.2 @213 today...my body's new tendency is to look ripped only/mostly when just waking or pumped 

I already know the math sucks....lol

DP

Weekly report:

BW

M   211
T   211
W  211
TH 213
F  213

Highlights...simple and good shoulder and chest W/O's:


*Swiss ball DB Press* 

*Incline Smith* 

*Decline DB*

*Cable flyes - bottom* 

*Cable flyes - top* 

DP


----------



## Robboe (Apr 5, 2003)

I actually reckon i could run the fat acceptance groups quite well.


"Well, you're fat. Deal with it."


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

Weekly Report:

BW

M 212.5
T  212.25
w  212.75
Th 213
F  212.25

Range bound, but nice defintion all week....superior morning cuts all  this week.  Good W/O's and strength 

Highlights:

We have been doing some exercises suspended from chains, like feet on a swiss ball, prone chins..and push-ups:




> Speaking of new interesting exercises..... Dr. J had some chains cut w/handles attached...and usually he invents stupid worthless exercises...but we took the chains and suspended them from the smith bar so the handles dangled just past shoulder width about 4 inches above the ground...then we did push-ups... (grabbing the second handle was a bitch)...... first w/feet on the ground.....hard....then two more sets with feet up on a swiss ball, very fucking hard



and a simple but good Leg W/O:

4 sets of

1a) Front squat
1b) Smith squat
1c) Back Squat...no RI until 1c) then 120 sec

This was pretty convient because the power cage was next to the Smith....too much whining form Dr. J


then 3 sets of

2a) BB SLDL 
2b) DB SLDL

..and 3 sets of

3a) Seated Calves
3b) Smith Calves

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2003)

Addendum:

Ladders today for both front raises  and side laterals were kind of a highlight....

And I'm experimenting with my own "Fat Oxidation Stack"  CLA and  Guarana (posts here from the LEF cited studies), plus Green Tea Capsules (24 hour fat oxidation studies)...about 3 days a week.....good energy w/o the the "ECA" feeling, plus increased mental clarity....almost a mood elev8tion...I'm considering adding 5 HTP, as a secondary experiment! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Weekly Blah Blah....

BW's

M 211
T 212
W 212
Th 213 (carbs)
F  213.75 (bad water, carbs the day before)

Hightlights:

Good lifts. W/O's and Definition .....Excellent "Body Week"

I actually think my Fat Burning Formula;  Guarana/Green tea/CLA is working well.....I usually don't have BO, except when oxidizing BF......and I've had some.....lol

That's it..... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 19, 2003)

Green tea is ace.

I know what you mean about smelling when burning fat.


----------



## lina (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> I actually think my Fat Burning Formula;  Guarana/Green tea/CLA is working well.....I usually don't have BO, except when oxidizing BF......and I've had some.....lol
> 
> ...



hi stinky! 

Do you take r-ALA still, I think I remember you took that or would that be the same as CLA?

Do you take Guarana in liquid format like a drink with the rest of the cocktail?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2003)

Hi Lina,

No I take a s-r type Sustained Release combo, 300 mgs once a day of ALA (Jarrow or Source Naturals), but I will be swtiching to R type from Source naturals imside of a week, since they just gave me some .  The CLA is Tonalin XS (Jarrow or Source Naturals)...3 Soft Gels- 3-4X a day

But the Guarana is Natrol, 500 mgs (I take one), the Green Tea Extract is Jarrow, 500 mgs (std at 30% plus, and runs about 8% caffiene) (I take two).  I take this upon waking, then late morning on an empty stomach if I remember

....and it's working....

If you feel ambigitious, there is a Guarana/Green Tea citation some were on the site from LEF (Life Extension Foundation)

BW ADDENDUM  SAT = 211 DEPLETION YESTERDAY!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2003)

Great so I get to stink now too.  Like the dating scene isn't hard enough


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

*Stinky Here.....*

Weekly Update

BW 211.5 to 212.5  Missed 2 scales

Highlights:

Traded a box of Atkins Bars and a bake mix for a haircut for me, and a trim for MP from TG's Sister, tans from TG 

Good "Body" Week again....realized the stack is working well, and the shorter the RI, the more I smell.... 

Some of my W/O's are in Spain's Journal...

That is all 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

You're funny!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

Last Entry of this Journal...reason's soon.....lol

Weekly report:

BW

M  211.75
T  214 (Aspirin)
W 214.75 (Cadbury Egg Incident, my first and last) 
Th  Completely off, no abs this week
F  214

Not waking up as Dry...but incredible Body Week for the Third st8 week.  There is a possibility that the Fat Burning Stack either has to be cycled, 3 weeks on, 1 week off...or the dosage increased....as my recpetors have become  slightly more tolerant.   (Jodi, I will let you know after 2-3 days of increased dosage)

Highlights:  Actually not having Leah freak as she has done before....even in the face or quite a few extra "Stressors"...  This  reduced my stress levels and made for a decent week, the sacrifices we empathetic coaches make.  Good lifts and W/O's...last one is in Wooser's journal. 

Perhaps the biggest highlight was my sometimes Partner TG (Tan Girl) saying that she would compete in July if I would, and then the follow up with w8....helping convince me that it was/is time....not to compete, but to stop slacking....and what the hell.....getting shredded may scare the Hell out of TG. 

To Be continue'd in my  new journal  "CSH:  DP's Headstart!


----------

